# Micro-Clima tropical em Portugal?



## Cluster (2 Jan 2013 às 04:35)

No seguimento do outro tópico, acerca das águas mais quentes em Portugal, foi mencionado que existem micro-climas na costa sul da ilha da Madeira que podem ser considerados tropicais. Supostamente serão zonas onde as temperaturas médias mensais nunca vão abaixo dos 18 graus. 

Pelo que pesquisei na Fajã dos Padres, produzem-se vários frutos tropicais, mas nunca tive acesso a dados sobre a sua climatologia. Em relação a dados, na estação Lugar de Baixo do IM constatei que nos últimos 3 anos no mês de Fevereiro  (o mais frio) as temperaturas médias ultrapassam os 17,5 mas não bem os 18. Ambos este locais situam-se na costa sul da Madeira. 

Sei que existem mais lugares da ilha onde potencialmente tais características possam existir, mas não encontrei dados ou estudos sobre este tema. A minha questão é, se existem de facto registos de micro-climas em algumas partes da ilha da Madeira ou mesmo no resto do País .


----------



## stormy (2 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Cluster disse:


> No seguimento do outro tópico, acerca das águas mais quentes em Portugal, foi mencionado que existem micro-climas na costa sul da ilha da Madeira que podem ser considerados tropicais. Supostamente serão zonas onde as temperaturas médias mensais nunca vão abaixo dos 18 graus.
> 
> Pelo que pesquisei na Fajã dos Padres, produzem-se vários frutos tropicais, mas nunca tive acesso a dados sobre a sua climatologia. Em relação a dados, na estação Lugar de Baixo do IM constatei que nos últimos 3 anos no mês de Fevereiro  (o mais frio) as temperaturas médias ultrapassam os 17,5 mas não bem os 18. Ambos este locais situam-se na costa sul da Madeira.
> 
> Sei que existem mais lugares da ilha onde potencialmente tais características possam existir, mas não encontrei dados ou estudos sobre este tema. A minha questão é, se existem de facto registos de micro-climas em algumas partes da ilha da Madeira ou mesmo no resto do País .



Mesmo na Madeira duvido...ao falar em médias falamos em normais de 20,30,40 anos, e para periodos dessa ordem duvido que ocorram regiões com média do mês mais frio acima ou pelo menos nos 18ºC.
Não devem haver locais com médias que sejam mais de uns 2 graus que o Funchal..

Caso haja algum local...será um cantinho muito minusculo muito abrigadinho...assim nada representativo da realidade a uma escala regional.

Quanto a frutas tropicais, estas não requerem climas assim muito quentes...em Lisboa, Algarve e boas porções do litoral pelo menos de Sagres a Cascais há pessoas com varias plantas tropicais e subtropicais que produzem fruto muito bem...Bananeiras, Abacateiros, Papaias, Goiabas, Limas e mesmo Mangas são exemplos de culturas que se adaptam bem ao nosso clima aqui do litoral S/SW.


----------



## belem (2 Jan 2013 às 21:02)

Sinceramente tenho algumas dúvidas, mas como falamos de microclimas, não me parece de todo impossível. Pelo menos, nos próximos anos, haverá essa tendência.
Refiro-me a zonas terrestres, porque em território marítimo nacional, já é bastante possível.


----------



## Cluster (3 Jan 2013 às 00:14)

Pois temperaturas médias em Fevereiro 1,9 graus superiores ao Funchal (observatório), e 1,4 em relação ao Lugar de Baixo, não parece fácil. De qualquer maneira o observatório não esta nas melhores cotas. Eu já estive na Fajã dos Padres há muitos anos atrás e lembro-me que a zona estava ao nível do mar e toda protegida atrás por elevadíssimas escarpas . Será que tal abrigo, por exemplo não poderá influenciar o clima em tais zonas?


----------



## Art-J (3 Jan 2013 às 01:35)

Deve ser baseado no que eu escrevi no outro tópico. Quanto à área geográfica, quase toda a costa sudoeste da Madeira é feita de fajãs protegidas por encostas de centenas de metros e intercaladas por vales. Infelizmente só há uma estação meteorológica, na Ponta do Sol.







O valor técnico para clima tropical são os tais 18 graus. E anda à volta disso.
No Funchal no período 1980-2010 (curiosidade: a década de 90 foi meio grau mais quente que a de 80 e a de 2000 meio grau mais quente que a de 90), a média em Fevereiro foi de 16,6ºC (nessa estação). 

E esses locais da costa sudoeste têm muito provavelmente médias superiores em pelo menos 1,5ºC ou 2ºC em relação a essa estação do Funchal. Porque mesmo no Funchal a estação que é usada para descrever o clima do Funchal fica num microclima "fresco", comparem por exemplo as temperaturas dos últimos dias com outra estação, na zona do Lido (também perto do centro do Funchal): 






E não é para fazer inveja mas vejam os gráficos das temperaturas que tivemos nos dias antes do Natal


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2013 às 09:14)

E em Portugal continental? Existem microclimas onde as geadas sao mais raras ou suaves, além das zonas litorais e Algarve? Que zonas com microclimas de menos geadas ocorrem no interior norte e centro do país?


----------



## belem (3 Jan 2013 às 12:20)

Em P. continental, definitivamente não.

Pelo que o Art-J, bem explicou, sinceramente começo a acreditar na presença deste clima, na Ilha da Madeira. Estou surpreendido, com a diferença de temperatura entre as 2 estações do Funchal (em que a estação mais fria, tem 16,6ºc climatológicos para o mês mais frio) e tendo em conta que esta não é a região mais quente da ilha, parece quase inevitável a possibilidade da presença de um microclima tropical em algum ponto mais abrigado do Arquipélago da Madeira.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

Aqui no Algarve basta não haver geada num ano, num determinado local para se ter uma boa produção de frutos tropicais.
Na Madeira, na encosta sul, há regiões deveras melhores do que no continente. Para além de não haver geadas ainda têm temperatura média bem mais alta ao longo de todo o ano, para além de serem locais mais amenos/húmidos.
No entanto face aos valores registados podem mesmo assim não ser considerados como micro-climas tropicais. Segundo a definição a temperatura média tem de ser superior a 18ºc em todos os meses e tem-se o exemplo da Flórida que apesar de estar a uma latitude sub-tropical, devido à corrente do golfo, consegue obter estes valores de temperatura e por isso, é considerado como um clima tropical.


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2013 às 13:23)

Eu também até há bem pouco tempo, achava que não havia grande probabilidade sobre a existência de alguma zona da Madeira com um microclima tropical, mas era assim porque baseava-me apenas no Funchal, em séries mais antigas e sem um mapa climático e o geográfico, achei que tal era impossível.

Felizmente entretanto, tive acesso a um mapa publicado pelo IM, com descrições geográficas e climáticas de outros pontos da ilha da Madeira (ainda que insuficientes sempre melhores que nada), a séries climáticas mais recentes, e já penso que a possibilidade da existência de algum microclima tropical, aumentou enormemente. 

E também vi fotografias, que me elucidaram, como pode haver diferenças tão grandes em diferentes pontos da Costa Sul.

Relativamente à questão das geadas que o Irpsit colocou, sinceramente não sei, pois não tenho muitos dados. Creio que existe um mapa de geadas de Portugal continental, mas os dados, mais provavelmente, podem apresentar boas limitações, dada a falta de cobertura meteorológica de vastas regiões.
Ainda assim, sempre deve ser melhor que nada.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Há outra coisa: A Madeira pode não ter locais com 18ºC de média em todos os meses, mas definitivamente geadas nesses microclimas devem ser mesmo raras, enquanto que na Florida, apesar do clima definido como tropical, podem sofrer ocasionalmente com entradas polares continentais e ter temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC à cota zero. 

Também por não serem uma ilha isolada mas sim em continuidade com o resto do continente americano e o clima ameno do Golfo, a Florida cresce muito mais espécies tropicais do que a Madeira. Note-se o que oceano lá é bem mais quente do que na Madeira!


----------



## Art-J (6 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

Exacto, o clima na Madeira (sem ser às cotas muito altas) é extremamente constante. A mínima recorde no Funchal é de 7.5ºC penso eu. Quando chegam à Península Ibérica aquelas frentes polares, no Funchal as temperaturas baixam na pior das hipóteses para tipo 18ºC de max e 13ºC de min. Locais como Miami ou o Rio de Janeiro estão sujeitos a vagas de ar polar, o que faz com que hajam séries de dias no Inverno com temperaturas bem mais baixas que por cá.

A nível de produção de frutos tropicais temos já (embora não em quantidades comerciais) quase qualquer coisa que haja no Brasil.. e o solo vulcânico também ajuda a ter produções fabulosas. Há frutos como a manga que até são resistentes (a planta desde que não haja geadas até se aguenta) mas aqui (nesses tais locais mais quentes) até nos damos ao luxo de ter frutos da região Amazónica que nem se aguentam em muitos dos climas ditos tropicais que apanham com frentes frias


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2013 às 18:18)

irpsit disse:


> Há outra coisa: A Madeira pode não ter locais com 18ºC de média em todos os meses, mas definitivamente geadas nesses microclimas devem ser mesmo raras, enquanto que na Florida, apesar do clima definido como tropical, podem sofrer ocasionalmente com entradas polares continentais e ter temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC à cota zero.
> 
> Também por não serem uma ilha isolada mas sim em continuidade com o resto do continente americano e o clima ameno do Golfo, a Florida cresce muito mais espécies tropicais do que a Madeira. Note-se o que oceano lá é bem mais quente do que na Madeira!




Realmente não devem haver muitos sítios com 18ºc de média em todos os meses... O mais perto que conheço é Adis Abeba.
Tem um típico clima de altitude de zonas tropicais, tal como o de Quito e Bogotá.

Realmente a Florida tem as suas vantagens e desvantagens em relação à Madeira, mas pelo menos em Miami (não sei se toda a Florida, pois esta tem variações de temperatura, mais para o Norte), tem uma zona com um clima tropical e influenciada como dizes e bem, pela Corrente do Golfo, que é ali muito ativa e praticamente constante.
Também devemos ter em conta, as diferenças de latitude...

Quanto ao número de espécies tropicais cultivadas, sinceramente não sei, seria necessário ter uma lista, mas parece-me pouco importante. Devem haver sítios mais quentes que ambos os que falamos, e no entanto, têm menos espécies de frutos tropicais a serem cultivadas.


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

Art-J disse:


> Exacto, o clima na Madeira (sem ser às cotas muito altas) é extremamente constante. A mínima recorde no Funchal é de 7.5ºC penso eu. Quando chegam à Península Ibérica aquelas frentes polares, no Funchal as temperaturas baixam na pior das hipóteses para tipo 18ºC de max e 13ºC de min. Locais como Miami ou o Rio de Janeiro estão sujeitos a vagas de ar polar, o que faz com que hajam séries de dias no Inverno com temperaturas bem mais baixas que por cá.
> 
> A nível de produção de frutos tropicais temos já (embora não em quantidades comerciais) quase qualquer coisa que haja no Brasil.. e o solo vulcânico também ajuda a ter produções fabulosas. Há frutos como a manga que até são resistentes (a planta desde que não haja geadas até se aguenta) mas aqui (nesses tais locais mais quentes) até nos damos ao luxo de ter frutos da região Amazónica que nem se aguentam em muitos dos climas ditos tropicais que apanham com frentes frias




Pois é, eu lembro-me de uns anos bem estranhos, lá para a Florida.

Por vezes, fartam-se de morrer iguanas  e inclusivamente já houve uma grande devastação em laranjais.
A laranjeira é sensível, mas também não é assim tão fácil de destruir...


----------



## Art-J (6 Jan 2013 às 18:41)

belem disse:


> Pois é, eu lembro-me de uns anos bem estranhos, lá para a Florida.
> 
> Por vezes, fartam-se de morrer iguanas  e inclusivamente já houve uma grande devastação em laranjais.
> A laranjeira é sensível, mas também não é assim tão fácil de destruir...



Pois a ideia que tenho da Flórida é que aparecem aquelas frentes que resultam em geadas e ocasionalmente neve. Não sei bem a frequência com que isso acontecerá, mas devem haver umas poucas de culturas tropicais e subtropicais que podem ir à vida em anos em que esse fenómeno aconteça com mais frequência..


----------



## Cluster (6 Jan 2013 às 19:34)

Pois se formos por cultivações a Madeira até seria melhor que a Flórida. 

Sei que no mapa do estudo do IM sobre a Madeira, existem zonas com médias anuais com temperaturas superiores a 20 graus. Alias basta verificar resumos anuais do IM sobre as estações Funchal Lido, ou Lugar de Baixo. Da mesma forma em estações "amadoras" como Forum Madeira ou Machico no wunderground.

Neste natal fui à Madeira visitar a família e reparei que no Funchal a cotas de 140m o carro marcava menos 1 a 2,x graus que em zonas de cotas a rondar os 40-70 como a zona do lido e forum madeira. Num dos dias fui dar uma volta a promenade que liga a praia formosa (Funchal) a Camara de Lobos e reparei que a temperatura estava ainda mais alta que nas zonas referidas! Não tinha um termómetro comigo mas o calor que se fazia sentir era mais que notório. A promenade apresenta semelhanças com as zonas da costa sul já mencionadas, com escarpas que lhe conferem mais abrigo (se bem que de dimensão mais reduzida aqui) e também é mais próxima do mar.

Não sei como seriam as mínimas de noite, mas posso dizer que pelo menos de dia era mais quente que no lido ou forum madeira, fazendo lembrar o verão, tal era o calor. Fiquei com a impressão que poderiam existir de facto zonas com tal clima tropical na costa sul.

Ps: aqui vai um video que, longe de ser perfeito, mostra um pouco da promenade:


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2013 às 19:45)

E atenção que esse mapa do IM, baseia-se na média climatológica de 60-90.


----------



## Art-J (6 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Pois, quase toda a costa a oeste do Funchal e Câmara de Lobos (mais de metade da costa Sul) é um pouco assim, mas em ponto grande (escarpas mais altas que aí e muito mais largura entre as escarpas e o mar).

A explicação é que as escarpas acumulam calor durante o dia e libertam durante a noite, o que resulta em mínimas bastante altas. Outro factor importante é que no Inverno os ventos predominantes são de norte/nordeste e não só temos a cordilheira central da ilha a proteger das massas de ar mais frescas como também as escarpas a proteger das massas de ar mais frescas que descem das áreas montanhosas (tive à procura da expressão certa.. mas não dão um trambolhão pelas escarpas a baixo basicamente  ).


----------



## Cluster (7 Jan 2013 às 02:59)

Muito bonita essa paisagem, em que zona se encontra?


----------



## Art-J (7 Jan 2013 às 12:22)

Cluster disse:


> Muito bonita essa paisagem, em que zona se encontra?



É o Paúl do Mar. https://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&rls=en&q=paul+do+mar&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl

Mecca do surf na ilha:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/50533842"]http://vimeo.com/50533842[/ame]


----------



## Cluster (6 Fev 2013 às 07:59)

Dia 1 de fev as temperaturas na Madeira foram bastante altas para a época. A estação do observatório  do Funchal atingiu 26 graus, Lugar de baixo 25,6 e Funchal/Lido 24,7. Nesse mesmo dia no fórum de seguimento dos Açores e Madeira o Art-J referiu que num bar no Paúl do Mar o termómetro exterior passou dos 30s, valores também confirmados por ele mesmo com o seu próprio termómetro ao passar na zona.

Não sei até que ponto se pode confiar na precisão destas medições. De qualquer maneira parece-me que mesmo que os valores estejam artificialmente mais altos, duvido que registos na ordem dos 4 ou 5 graus acima (da estação oficial mais próxima na costa oeste, Lugar de Baixo) sejam puramente artificiais. Assim pelo menos a nível de máximas no dia 1 de fev é de esperar que as temperaturas tenham sido significativamente diferentes em zonas como o Pául do Mar vs Lugar de Baixo (a estação oficial mais quente da Madeira).

Seria interessante para quem for a zonas "quentes" da ilha, e levar consigo algum tipo de medição da temperatura minimamente fiável, partilhar os resultados quando tiver paciência. Como o IPMA mostra as temperaturas das estações de hora em hora, poderia-se tentar comparar essas medições com os valores das estações oficiais na Madeira nessa mesma hora quando alguém partilhar algum registo.

Apesar de saber que isto é longe de ser profissional ou mesmo muito fiável, acho que seria bastante interessante de qualquer maneira, nem que seja para especular um pouco mais


----------



## Art-J (7 Fev 2013 às 13:14)

Cluster disse:


> Dia 1 de fev as temperaturas na Madeira foram bastante altas para a época. A estação do observatório  do Funchal atingiu 26 graus, Lugar de baixo 25,6 e Funchal/Lido 24,7. Nesse mesmo dia no fórum de seguimento dos Açores e Madeira o Art-J referiu que num bar no Paúl do Mar o termómetro exterior passou dos 30s, valores também confirmados por ele mesmo com o seu próprio termómetro ao passar na zona.
> 
> Não sei até que ponto se pode confiar na precisão destas medições. De qualquer maneira parece-me que mesmo que os valores estejam artificialmente mais altos, duvido que registos na ordem dos 4 ou 5 graus acima (da estação oficial mais próxima na costa oeste, Lugar de Baixo) sejam puramente artificiais. Assim pelo menos a nível de máximas no dia 1 de fev é de esperar que as temperaturas tenham sido significativamente diferentes em zonas como o Pául do Mar vs Lugar de Baixo (a estação oficial mais quente da Madeira).
> 
> ...



Não é muito fiável. Quando uma pessoa tenta encontrar uma sombra a temperatura medida varia muito.. uma sacada de uma varanda pode acumular calor, se tivermos por cima de um piso de asfalto também, etc.

Eu não sei onde fica a estação da Ponta do Sol nem a que cota fica, mas se for mesmo na parte baixa do Lugar de Baixo (nunca vi lá tal coisa) então esse até é dos lugares mais quentes. Mas esta ilha são só micro climas e para teres uma ideia há locais quase juntos um ao outro que podem ter uma diferença diária de várias horas de exposição solar devido ao relevo. 

Já agora sabes se tão publicadas as médias anuais (ou pelo menos de anos individuais) para estações sem ser aquela do Funchal?


----------



## belem (7 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

Art-J disse:


> Não é muito fiável. Quando uma pessoa tenta encontrar uma sombra a temperatura medida varia muito.. uma sacada de uma varanda pode acumular calor, se tivermos por cima de um piso de asfalto também, etc.
> 
> Eu não sei onde fica a estação da Ponta do Sol nem a que cota fica, mas se for mesmo na parte baixa do Lugar de Baixo (nunca vi lá tal coisa) então esse até é dos lugares mais quentes. Mas esta ilha são só micro climas e para teres uma ideia há locais quase juntos um ao outro que podem ter uma diferença diária de várias horas de exposição solar devido ao relevo.
> 
> Já agora sabes se tão publicadas as médias anuais (ou pelo menos de anos individuais) para estações sem ser aquela do Funchal?



Existe um trabalho sobre as temperaturas médias anuais da Madeira, feito pelo IM (1960-1990).
A Ponta do Sol, propriamente dita, não fica na zona mais quente, mas já é uma zona quente (isto, segundo este trabalho).

Penso, contudo, que nada substitue uma investigação baseada em medições feitas nestes locais.


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2013 às 17:01)

Art-J disse:


> Não é muito fiável. Quando uma pessoa tenta encontrar uma sombra a temperatura medida varia muito.. uma sacada de uma varanda pode acumular calor, se tivermos por cima de um piso de asfalto também, etc.
> 
> Eu não sei onde fica a estação da Ponta do Sol nem a que cota fica, mas se for mesmo na parte baixa do Lugar de Baixo (nunca vi lá tal coisa) então esse até é dos lugares mais quentes. Mas esta ilha são só micro climas e para teres uma ideia há locais quase juntos um ao outro que podem ter uma diferença diária de várias horas de exposição solar devido ao relevo.
> 
> Já agora sabes se tão publicadas as médias anuais (ou pelo menos de anos individuais) para estações sem ser aquela do Funchal?



A estação do Lugar de Baixo está a 40 metros de altitude, mas segundo o google maps a 3d poderá haver a possibilidade de não ser tão protegida como é de prever.

Eu só tive acesso ás normas a partir dos boletins climatológicos do IPMA a partir de 2010. Eles para cada mês têm boletins dedicados á ilha e ás vezes fazem relatórios anuais. Em cada mês eles costumam apresentar as normas ao lado das registadas.

Mas supostamente nesta tese de doutoramento eles  basearam-se nos dados do IPMA (IM) para os anos 2002 a 2005: http://digituma.uma.pt/bitstream/10400.13/41/1/DoutoramentoJ. Carlos Magro Esteves.pdf

Pelo que tenho andado a ver através das normas do IPMA a estação mais quente é mesmo a do Lugar de Baixo, a do Lido parece ser igualmente quente (com altas mais baixas mas compensa com minimas ligeiramente mais altas).

Quanto ao estudo que fizeram sobre a ilha para 61-90, sem estações é muito complicado, acho que aquilo é mais uma estimativa do que o real (a não ser para as zonas onde têm mesmo estação)


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2013 às 17:24)

Já agora para mostrar o que queria dizer com a estação poder estar ou não abrigada consoante a sua localização real:







Em comparação o Paúl do Mar parece mais abrigado:





Já agora como exemplo as normas de fev de 2011 (é preciso criar uma conta no site deles para aceder):


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2013 às 17:35)

belem disse:


> Existe um trabalho sobre as temperaturas médias anuais da Madeira, feito pelo IM (1960-1990).
> A Ponta do Sol, propriamente dita, não fica na zona mais quente, mas já é uma zona quente (isto, segundo este trabalho).
> 
> Penso, contudo, que nada substitue uma investigação baseada em medições feitas nestes locais.



Já agora Belem onde achas que se situam os locais segundo o tal mapa?


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2013 às 17:48)

Já agora aproveito para partilhar esta estação da Madalena do Mar supostamente:
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32.723,-16.770&sp=IPORTUGU2&MR=1

Esta estação é no minimo muito estranha, está em funcionamento 10% do tempo e só manda valores de 2 em 2 horas. Para além disso parece registar valores muito fora do normal, era de se esperar ter máximas mais altas duma maneira geral. Por outro lado no registo de 8 de dezembro a estação registava 17.7 à 1 da manhã e às 5 da manhã registava 20.9, quando no resto da ilha como no funchal as temperaturas caíram durante a noite toda.


----------



## Art-J (7 Fev 2013 às 19:22)

Essa estação do Lugar de Baixo realmente não me parece muito abrigada. E nesta altura do ano a exposição solar deve ser pouca devido ao relevo a leste. Mas isso de amanhecer tarde é em toda a costa oeste por esta estar virada a sudoeste. 

Por acaso se não me engano o Paúl é o único lugar costeiro da ilha onde o sol se põe sobre o Atlântico 365 dias por ano.


----------



## Cluster (7 Fev 2013 às 22:50)

Eu não faço a minima onde a estação se encontra no Lugar de Baixo, mas não parece tão ideal como o Paúl ou Jardim do Mar, talvez até parte da Madalena do Mar (eles gostam mesmo do nome mar em tudo: p).

Quanto ao amanhecer mais tarde, isso poderá explicar os valores mais baixos de minima que no Lido (de qualquer maneira ainda assim mais altos que no observatório, a estação oficial) . Apesar de tudo tenho um palpite que num desses sítios seria possível umas decimas a mais que no Lugar de Baixo:





Como já disse se realmente se estava a registar cerca de 5 graus acima da estação do Lugar de Baixo no Paúl, é de se esperar que estaria realmente ligeiramente mais quente se tivessem a ser medidas as temperaturas nas mesmas condições da estação do Lugar de Baixo no Paúl.


----------



## Cluster (15 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

Off topic:
Já agora alguém me sabe dizer se é possível plantar um ananás/abacaxi no continente ou nas ilhas sem utilização de estufas? Eu sei que em S.Miguel há uma grande plantação de ananás, mas são usadas estufas, o que poderá ser para facilitar a produção e não uma necessidade?


----------



## camrov8 (17 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

na madeira acho que sim nos Açores acho que so la vai com estufas.
ps. mas as estufas permitem controlar a floração forçada


----------



## Cluster (26 Fev 2013 às 04:14)

camrov8 disse:


> na madeira acho que sim nos Açores acho que so la vai com estufas.
> ps. mas as estufas permitem controlar a floração forçada



Obrigado, entretanto descobri que na Madeira na costa sul existem bastantes Coqueiros e pelos vistos já passei por muitos deles como na estrada monumental ou na marina . Portanto suponho que o ananás se dê bem, tendo em conta que o coqueiro é tão sensível a um clima apropriado.


----------



## Cluster (26 Fev 2013 às 05:08)

Já agora estive a fazer uns quadros com as temperaturas da estação do Lugar de Baixo para 2011 (em 2010 não há muitos dados e em 2009 desconheço totalmente a sua existência).

Para a média usei a (média da Tmax - a média da Tmin)/2 (não sei se é a maneira convenciona mas estou convencido que é a mais usada). 

O Mês de Setembro não estava nos boletins de 2011, portanto tive que extrapolar o resultado. Decidi por usar os valores iguais aos de agosto, tendo em conta que as normais para o funchal dão a média exactamente igual nestes dois meses. Por outro lado encontrei dados, tanto da estação do aeroporto no wunderground como no boletim para setembro de portugal continental sobre a estação official do Funchal (observatório) que registaram valores em setembro superiores aos de agosto. Acho por isso que em principio a média está até a ser puxada para baixo: p.

Quanto aos valores do ano 2012, só existem boletins até junho (inclusive). Portanto usei os valores depois de junho iguais aos do quadro para 2011: p só por piada. Cheguei a comparar a estação do Funchal em dezembro 2012 com os valores de 2011 e a média era igual nos dois boletins (18.4), o que sugere que tenha sido semelhante no Lugar de baixo para esse Mês, pelo menos.







Infelizmente existem alguns meses em que a temperatura baixou dos 18, março foi muito frio em 2011 (com a mesma temperatura das normas de 61-90).
Tendo em conta que no estudo do IM sobre a ilha indicava a existencia de zonas superiores a 20 graus e tendo a estação Lugar de Baixo uma média na altura de 19.4 assim como situaada a 40 metros de altura em vez de por exemplo 15 metros (o que lhe deveria dar ainda mais uns 0.16 graus se a regra dos 0.65 graus perdidos por cada 100 metros de altura for fiável), continuo convencido que um micra clima tropical é quase certo. Analisando a estrutura da ilha, a fajã dos padres, Madalena do mar ( a parte mais protegida), Jardim do Mar e Paúl do Mar são as minhas apostas. 

Ps:Já agora Belem, reparei que uma vez apresentaste um mapa semelhante para a ilha do Pico, supostamente com zonas de média superior a 20. Isso foi para que período? Acho que poderia ser interessante ver se nos Açores possa existir um micro clima tropical nessas zonas.


----------



## Cluster (1 Mar 2013 às 22:06)

E aqui estão as médias que calculei através do boletim diário sobre a Madeira que o IMPA disponibiliza, para a estação de Lugar de Baixo para o Mês de Fevereiro (supostamente o mais frio na Madeira).





Passou até dos 18! Se alguém estiver interessado posso calcular outras estações.

E já agora alguém sabe se no site do IPMA dá para retirar resumos da Tmax, Tmin e temperatura média das várias estações do nosso País?

Ps: Eu enganei-me no nome da tabela, ela corresponde a Fevereiro de 2013!


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

Cluster disse:


> Já agora estive a fazer uns quadros com as temperaturas da estação do Lugar de Baixo para 2011 (em 2010 não há muitos dados e em 2009 desconheço totalmente a sua existência).
> 
> Para a média usei a (média da Tmax - a média da Tmin)/2 (não sei se é a maneira convenciona mas estou convencido que é a mais usada).
> 
> ...



Atenção que não conta apenas a altitude, mas também outros fatores.

Como disses e bem, há zonas mais quentes na Madeira do que o Lugar de Baixo.


No caso da Ilha do Pico, o trabalho não foi feito pelo IM, mas por outra instituição.
E creio que havia apenas uma zona da Ilha que chegava aos 20 graus de média anual. Mas duvido que ali o clima seja tropical.
O período climático não sei, mas devia ser o de 60-90 (tendo em conta as avaliações feitas para locais, que têm uma estação meteorológica).


----------



## Cluster (1 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

Bem com uma ajuda do google lá encontrei o tal mapa para o pico, eles usaram um tal modelo CIELO. Depois encontrei um estudo parecido sobre a Madeira usando o mesmo modelo e reparei que algumas regiões da costa sul atingiam 22 de média anual. Eles dizem lá isto: 

"Na Figura 24 encontra-se representado os campos regionalizado da temperatura média anual da 
simulação de controlo. Obtêm-se temperaturas médias um pouco mais elevadas junto à costa Sul que 
nas observações, no entanto a representação da temperatura média é muito satisfatória em quase toda 
a ilha. Contudo a regionalização não é tão boa para a temperatura mínima de Inverno e máxima de 
Verão."
e o link: http://www.sra.pt/files/PDF/Destaques/Brochura CLIMAAT_II_MadeiraFINAL.pdf

Portanto o modelo deve apresentar o mesmo defeito para os Açores. Ou isso ou as estações em ambas as ilhas estão a desfavorecer as zonas mais quentes. No caso da Madeira 19,4 da estação Lugar de Baixo em relação as normas 61-90, para 22 graus neste mapa parece um pouco demais


----------



## Art-J (2 Mar 2013 às 12:34)

Baseado nos dados que extrapolaste para 2012 na Ponta do Sol fiz um gráfico que por curiosidade compara as temperaturas com as média de Lisboa. Tendo em conta a diferença de latitude (que para todos os efeitos é relativamente pouca) a diferença é abismal..






A média mínima anual na Ponta do Sol corresponde sensivelmente à média anual para Lisboa.


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2013 às 19:54)

Cluster disse:


> Bem com uma ajuda do google lá encontrei o tal mapa para o pico, eles usaram um tal modelo CIELO. Depois encontrei um estudo parecido sobre a Madeira usando o mesmo modelo e reparei que algumas regiões da costa sul atingiam 22 de média anual. Eles dizem lá isto:
> 
> "Na Figura 24 encontra-se representado os campos regionalizado da temperatura média anual da
> simulação de controlo. Obtêm-se temperaturas médias um pouco mais elevadas junto à costa Sul que
> ...




O trabalho de que falava (relativamente aos Açores), está aqui: 

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


São do tal modelo CIELO.


----------



## Cluster (2 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

Aqui encontram-se estudos semelhantes sobre os Açores, Madeira e Canárias, uma parecia entre o IM e a Aemet. http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/atlas.clima.ilhas.iberico.2011.pdf

Em relação às médias usadas é difícil tirar muitas conclusões, nos relatórios mensais o IM estava a usar a média como eu calculei ali (Tmax + Tmin a dividir por 2). Quanto às anuais não faço a minima e muito menos qual seria a diferença ou erro de uma para a/s outras.

Outra questão que tenho é relativamente à orografia. Supostamente  nos vales em geral as temperaturas minimas são mais baixas porque as massas de ar frio descem e acumulam-se lá. Em relação às zonas da costa sul da Madeira as coisas são um pouco diferentes, tendo em conta que estão expostas ao mar. Questiono-me então se todas aquelas encostas muito altas atrás das zonas da costa sul ajudam ou desfavorecem as Minimas. A Madeira tem as minimas mais elevadas do País e como já foi referido anteriormente até alguns climas tropicais (e até zonas da costa sul das canárias) registam recordes de minimas mais baixos que no Funchal, portanto a orografia parece ajudar. Por outro lado Porto Santo também tem minimas e recordes de minimas muito altos, e supostamente é menos abrigado que o Funchal.


----------



## Cluster (2 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Por ultimo uma fotografia do tal termómetro do bar que o Art-J referiu daquele dia mais quente de fevereiro:  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4441426.102690.455744451114281&type=1&theater

A marcar uns 34, quando a estação Lugar de Baixo "apenas" marcou 25,6. Mesmo que uma pessoa desconte uns 6 graus continua muito mais alto. Por outro lado lembro me de estações meteorológicas amadoras  nas partes mais altas do funchal (600 ou mais metros) registarem acima de 28 nesse mesmo dia.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

O que parece muito evidente, é a falta de cobertura meteorológica na Madeira e nos Açores.

Certas Fajãs têm que ter um clima mais quente do que muitas outras localidades situadas na costa Sul da Madeira, por exemplo.

E podiamos adicionar os valores interessantes de precipitação que devem ocorrer em algumas montanhas, ou de temperaturas mínimas...


Até lá, é difícil fazer algum estudo que se pretenda ser conclusivo.


----------



## Cluster (3 Mar 2013 às 01:00)

Exactamente a diversidade é muito rica em ambos os  arquipélagos. Mesmo as temperaturas apresentadas para o Areeiro e Bica da Cana são consideravelmente mais altas que nos picos (estão a cerca de 200-300 metros abaixo das cotas mais altas). A zona norte é muito húmida e chove bastante mais que na sul e são zonas que podem ser bastante quentes a cotas baixas. Enquanto que no Santo da Serra tens aquele tempo cheio de nevoeiro entre as florestas e temperaturas bastante mais frescas and so on.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2013 às 16:40)

A temperatura média anual do Funchal para o período de 1980-2010 é de 19,6ºc (penso eu, senão for corrijam-me).
Alguém sabe qual é a do Lugar de Baixo para o mesmo período?
Tendo em conta que há zonas na Madeira, ainda mais quentes que o Lugar de Baixo, assim já poderiamos ter uma ideia um pouco mais aproximada.


----------



## Cluster (3 Mar 2013 às 17:08)

Para 1971-2000 parece ser 19,7 segundo aquele estudo que mostrei atrás, para 80 nunca encontrei nada. E meso em relação ao Funchal acho que foi aqui que li algo sobre a estação oficial no Funchal já ter sido mudada de sitio pelo menos uma vez e a nova era mais "quente"?


----------



## Art-J (9 Mar 2013 às 14:07)

Cluster disse:


> Obrigado, entretanto descobri que na Madeira na costa sul existem bastantes Coqueiros e pelos vistos já passei por muitos deles como na estrada monumental ou na marina . Portanto suponho que o ananás se dê bem, tendo em conta que o coqueiro é tão sensível a um clima apropriado.



O ananás e o abacaxi dão se optimamente sem estufas. Já os coqueiros é como no Rio de Janeiro, tão lá mas não dão propriamente côcos, muito frio..


----------



## Cluster (12 Mar 2013 às 00:26)

Não sabia que no Rio só lá estavam para enfeitar de qualquer maneira segundo o wikipédia os coqueiros mais a norte que crescem "naturalmente" encontram-se nas Bermudas, tendo em conta que a Madeira é  ligeiramente ainda mais a norte é uma boa proeza. 

Este mês parece vir a ser o mês mais frio deste ano para a estação Lugar de Baixo, suponho que tenha estado bastante nublado tendo em conta que na estação do Funchal as coisas nem vão tão baixas. Mas pronto as tempertauras sobem amanha a ver vamos.


----------



## Cluster (13 Mar 2013 às 03:43)

Tive a pesquisar e parece que os da estrada monumental não são coqueiros "reais" (os famosos coqueiros que dão cocos) mas sim Syagrus romanzoffiana, ou também conhecidos como cocos plumosa. Os verdadeiros coqueiros (Cocos nucifera) estão no porto do Funchal e ao que parece também em algumas zonas da costa sul. 

Segundo um fórum espanhol dedicado a estes assuntos, foi avistado pelo menos um em Porto Santo num jardim privado. Competindo assim como o sitio mais a norte onde eles podem crescer mundialmente (acho que também foi visto um muito jovem na califórnia, 33º (mas parece precisar de ser protegido durante o inverno). 

Nas Canárias eles deixam fruto, pelo que penso que as zonas mais quentes da Madeira poderão ter hipóteses, tendo em conta que apesar de serem ligeiramente mais frias aparentam ter registos extremos de temperaturas minimas a par ou mais altas que nas Canárias (aquela cordilheira central da Madeira deve ajudar muito nos extremos mínimos). São àrvores que pedem muita humidade, de qualquer maneira tanto o Funchal como Ponta do Sol parecem superar os requisitos. A outra possível explicação é que ainda são muito jovens (eles demoram cerca de 6-10 anos até poderem dar os primeiros frutos). De qualquer maneira aqui vai uma fotografia de um que parece já mais desenvolvido!






Este examplar promete não?


----------



## Art-J (13 Mar 2013 às 17:33)

Os coqueiros na marina do Funchal tão lá desde que me lembre.. acho que dizer que têm 20 anos não é exagero, mas devem ser coqueiros anões. Agora não sei é se sequer são regadas.

Há muitos quintais na Madeira com coqueiros, alguns até a cotas não tão baixas, mas realmente nunca vi nenhum que desse côco, só flor. Alias, já me pareceu ver, mas não confirmei.


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2013 às 18:00)

Se há coqueiros nas zonas abrigadas na costa sul da Madeira, talvez tambem pudessem ocorrer nas zonas mais abrigadas e voltadas a Sul dos Açores..

Aqui no continente é que nem vale a pena...aguentam-se bem de Abril a Outubro no exterior mas depois no Inverno acabam sempre por morrer.

Já magueiras, Bananeiras, Goiabeiras , Papaias aguentam-se bastante bem em toda a faixa litoral a sul de Sintra, desde que em locais que não sofram inversões térmicas nocturas.
Geralmente os melhores locais para plantar essas especies são solos bem soltos com muita matéria organica, abrigados dos ventos fortes quer por estruturas artificiais quer por outras arvores e de preferencia a meia encosta voltados a S.

Nessas condições e desde que haja boa rega, podem haver boas produtividades.


----------



## Cluster (13 Mar 2013 às 18:04)

Como vi coqueiros mais baixos que eu nas fotografias assumi que fossem quase todos jovens, aquele coqueiro que pus ai tem claramente as folhas mais abertas/desenvolvidas que os outros que vi nas fotografias. 

E por falar em 20 anos parece que eles crescem ate aos 20 anos .
De qualquer maneira com ou sem fruto no tal fórum sobre palmeiras várias pessoas tentaram planta-los tanto nas ilhas sul da Grécia como em Malta ou nas partes mais abrigadas do sul de Espanha e morrem todos. Até na Flórida morrem vários quando as frentes polares descem sobre a zona. Portanto já é bastante interessante eles darem-se na Madeira e Porto Santo.

Ps: A estação Madalena do Mar (é a unica estação amadora que conheço na na parte oeste a uma altitude costeira) parece estar a funcionar mais regularmente, tenho comparado com a do Fórum Madeira e para já é mais quentinha.


----------



## Cluster (13 Mar 2013 às 18:10)

Eu também acho que os Açores possam competir para o recorde mundial como o sitio mais a norte onde eles pudessem crescer. Se os plantarem na areia negra dos Açores (e isto aplica-se também para a Madeira) suponho que as temperaturas máximas aumentem, o que ajudava no seu desenvolvimento. Notei que em muitas das fotografias de coqueiros que vi mas Canárias estão plantados na areia negra.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Mar 2013 às 20:09)

sao plantados não dão cocos os coqueiros necessitam 20 ºc constante mas mesmo constante, e um indice uv elevado


----------



## Art-J (15 Mar 2013 às 04:15)

stormy disse:


> Se há coqueiros nas zonas abrigadas na costa sul da Madeira, talvez tambem pudessem ocorrer nas zonas mais abrigadas e voltadas a Sul dos Açores..
> 
> Aqui no continente é que nem vale a pena...aguentam-se bem de Abril a Outubro no exterior mas depois no Inverno acabam sempre por morrer.
> 
> ...



O mango e a banana acho que se aguentam "vivas" desde que não hajam geadas. Mas já vi bananeiras em Lisboa e no Algarve e eram na melhor das hipóteses o que se pode chamar de bananeiras em agonia 

Papaieiras e goiabeiras é que nunca vi no continente. Mesmo na Madeira não dão fruta a cima dos 400 e tal metros na costa Sul. Provavelmente porque esta dá na época correspondente ao nosso Inverno (Dez-Fev).


----------



## Cluster (15 Mar 2013 às 07:33)

Os coqueiros são plantados claro, mas o facto de sobreviverem e cescerem já é impressionante. Quanto ás temperaturas as Canárias não têm 20 constante nos meses mais frios (temperatura média). Se estamos a falar das máximas, Ponta do Sol atinge médias das máximas acima dos 20 no mês mais frio, fevereiro (neste ultimo foram acima dos 21 quase 22) e a sua média da temperatura média anual fica a menos de 1 grau comparativamente com alguns locais costeiros das Canárias com extremos de minimas até mais elevados. Quanto ao UV, a Madeira tem tido UVs de 6-7 nas ultimas semanas, não sei se é muito baixo ou não.

De qualquer maneira esta não é a minha área, nem digo que dê frutos O que me parece é que à primeira vista poderá ser possível, até porque o Funchal não é a zona mais quente da ilha.


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2013 às 10:57)

Em Lisboa conheço 2 tipos de bananeira.

Bananeira anã e uma outra bananeira de maiores dimensões (e muito mais comum).

A primeira, nas zonas mais quentes e abrigadas, normalmente não fica em estado de «agonia» algum, já a tive no meu quintal e até frutificou (e foi um enorme cacho de bananas de boa qualidade).
A segunda, em alguns locais entra mais facilmente em torpor, enquanto em outros nem por isso.
Penso que para esta última, tudo depende mais das meteorologias de cada inverno: existem anos em que secam quase todas as folhas, outros anos em que isso não acontece, etc...
Temos também que nos lembrar, que após uma bananeira dar bananas, ela morre (ainda que em seu lugar, venham a crescer rebentos da mesma raíz, que a irão substituir no futuro).

Quanto às papaieiras em Lisboa, confirmo, existem sim. Perto do local onde eu morava, uma senhora idosa, tinha uma papaeira incrivelmente grande (já com muitos anos, e um tronco enorme) e várias vezes vi papaias no cimo da «árvore».

As mangueiras contudo são mais habituais de se ver (mas ainda assim, são raras).


----------



## Art-J (16 Mar 2013 às 15:12)

Sim deve depender do Inverno. Na Madeira as bananeiras também frutificam a cotas altas (até uns 600 e tal metros, sul) mas a qualidade/produtividade é mínima.

Quanto às papaieiras não fazia ideia. Mas talvez a razão de não se aguentarem bem na Madeira acima da cota dos 400 e tal metros tenha mais a haver com o excesso de humidade, precipitação  e vento do que propriamente com a temperatura.. 

Mas estas frutas a nível de qualidade/quantidade parecem depender imenso da temperatura. O que é produzido nesses tais locais mais quentes é incomparavelmente melhor e mais abundante do que em locais 1ºC/2ºC mais "frios". E comparando com a região do Funchal/Câmara de Lobos/Santa Cruz, muitas árvores de fruto nessas zonas chegam a adiantar-se 1 mês ou mais.


----------



## Cluster (16 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Eu sempre ouvi dizer que a fruta da Fajã dos Padres era das melhores, agora só falta por lá uma estaçãozinha .

Ps: As temperaturas na Ponta do Sol estão outra vez muito altas, a temperatura da água parece estar a subir também 18,4 no Funchal.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2013 às 20:36)

Cluster disse:


> Os coqueiros são plantados claro, mas o facto de sobreviverem e cescerem já é impressionante. Quanto ás temperaturas as Canárias não têm 20 constante nos meses mais frios (temperatura média). Se estamos a falar das máximas, Ponta do Sol atinge médias das máximas acima dos 20 no mês mais frio, fevereiro (neste ultimo foram acima dos 21 quase 22) e a sua média da temperatura média anual fica a menos de 1 grau comparativamente com alguns locais costeiros das Canárias com extremos de minimas até mais elevados. Quanto ao UV, a Madeira tem tido UVs de 6-7 nas ultimas semanas, não sei se é muito baixo ou não.
> 
> De qualquer maneira esta não é a minha área, nem digo que dê frutos O que me parece é que à primeira vista poderá ser possível, até porque o Funchal não é a zona mais quente da ilha.




Nunca deves ter visto  imagens de palma de Maiorca coberta de neve e as palmeiras não morreram só dão cocos entre o trópico de câncer e capricórnio


----------



## Cluster (16 Mar 2013 às 21:06)

Eles não têm coqueiros, palmeiras há muitas e crescem no continente sem problemas, coqueiros é outra história. No wiki diz que só sobrevivem até às Bermudas 32º e na Madeira. O coqueiro é uma palmeira mas é a mais tropical e mais exigente a nível de temperaturas.

Uma foto de côcos em Lanzarote, Canárias, bastante longe dos trópicos:





Aqui um video sobre os coqueiros a morrerem no sul da Florida (muito mais quente que Palma de Mallorca) devido ao inverno que foi rigoroso.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XMfFdh-ADY8#!


----------



## Cluster (17 Mar 2013 às 10:29)

Já agora alguém sabe onde andam os boletins climatológicos para a Madeira? É porque desde de junho que não disponibilizam um único. O IM costumava apresentar alguns dados para o Funchal e Ponta Delgada nos Açores nos boletins do continente, mas desde de 2013 já nem isso fazem.


----------



## Art-J (17 Mar 2013 às 15:52)

Cluster disse:


> Já agora alguém sabe onde andam os boletins climatológicos para a Madeira? É porque desde de junho que não disponibilizam um único. O IM costumava apresentar alguns dados para o Funchal e Ponta Delgada nos Açores nos boletins do continente, mas desde de 2013 já nem isso fazem.



Também reparei nisso, a pessoa que fazia os boletins para a Madeira e Açores deve tar em licença de maternidade ou de baixa 

Encontrei esta tabela climática para Lanzarote: http://www.lanzarote.climatemps.com

Se tiver correcta o Inverno é sensivelmente igual ao do Funchal, um pouco menos até talvez. É menos abrigado e as noites parecem mais frias que por cá.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mar 2013 às 22:26)

Em portugal as informações uteis tendem a desaparecer ou a serem pagas, gustava que houvesse uma entidade como a usgs ou nooa


----------



## Cluster (17 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Art-J disse:


> Também reparei nisso, a pessoa que fazia os boletins para a Madeira e Açores deve tar em licença de maternidade ou de baixa
> 
> Encontrei esta tabela climática para Lanzarote: http://www.lanzarote.climatemps.com
> 
> Se tiver correcta o Inverno é sensivelmente igual ao do Funchal, um pouco menos até talvez. É menos abrigado e as noites parecem mais frias que por cá.



Eu diria que são climas muito idênticos, da próxima vez que for à Madeira vou ver se encontro alguns com fruto, principalmente na parte oeste^^.


----------



## Cluster (17 Mar 2013 às 23:55)

camrov8 disse:


> Em portugal as informações uteis tendem a desaparecer ou a serem pagas, gustava que houvesse uma entidade como a usgs ou nooa



Não podia concordar mais com isto, não só estamos fracos a nível da rede de estações no País como também na organização e disponibilização de dados das mesmas.


----------



## Cluster (20 Mar 2013 às 17:37)

Estive a observar outra vez a orografia da ilha, possivelmente Madalena do Mar ou Fajã dos padres têm um potencial ligeiramente mais elevado. Digo isto porque, apesar de todas estas zonas com escarpas estarem protegidas dos ventos do norte, Paul do Mar e Jardim do Mar parecem poder estar expostos a NO mais facilmente. Em principio NO não é tão frio como NE, tendo em conta que os ventos tem que atravessar uma extensão enorme de oceano e a corrente do golfo tem ainda bastante expressão a oeste e nas proximidades NO como os Açores. De qualquer maneira Madalena do Mar e zonas anteriores parecem ligeiramente mais protegidas estando protegias tanto a NE como a NO. Machico por exemplo na parte este da ilha parece atingir temperaturas altíssimas, mas se olharmos para orografia não está muito protegido dos ventos de norte nordeste e ate noroeste, o que poderá explicar descida de temperaturas nocturna mais acentuada que nos locais mais abrigados a oeste.


----------



## Cluster (20 Mar 2013 às 17:51)

Wow, a água esta invulgarmente quente para a época na Madeira!:


----------



## Art-J (21 Mar 2013 às 13:41)

Cluster disse:


> Estive a observar outra vez a orografia da ilha, possivelmente Madalena do Mar ou Fajã dos padres têm um potencial ligeiramente mais elevado. Digo isto porque, apesar de todas estas zonas com escarpas estarem protegidas dos ventos do norte, Paul do Mar e Jardim do Mar parecem poder estar expostos a NO mais facilmente. Em principio NO não é tão frio como NE, tendo em conta que os ventos tem que atravessar uma extensão enorme de oceano e a corrente do golfo tem ainda bastante expressão a oeste e nas proximidades NO como os Açores. De qualquer maneira Madalena do Mar e zonas anteriores parecem ligeiramente mais protegidas estando protegias tanto a NE como a NO. Machico por exemplo na parte este da ilha parece atingir temperaturas altíssimas, mas se olharmos para orografia não está muito protegido dos ventos de norte nordeste e ate noroeste, o que poderá explicar descida de temperaturas nocturna mais acentuada que nos locais mais abrigados a oeste.



Noutro tópico com o registo diário dos extremos para Madeira, Açores e Continente, as máximas na Madeira têm sido regra geral registadas em São Vicente, que é voltado a Norte. Por outro lado São Vicente apesar de também estar num vale junto à costa, apresenta mínimas muito inferiores às da costa sul..


----------



## Cluster (21 Mar 2013 às 14:05)

Dai eu não apostar em São Vicente, as minimas são sempre muito baixas comparativamente com a costa sul. Mas mesmo em relação às altas a máxima já alguma vez registada na madeira foi em Ponta de Sol (40) e Santo da Serra (40), são dados não oficiais apesar de tudo. O que eu tenho notado é que normalmente em São Vicente as altas são muito mais irregulares que em Ponta do Sol ou Funchal, mas quando aquece normalmente regista valores mais altos, nos outros dias é sempre inferior .


----------



## Art-J (21 Mar 2013 às 14:46)

Cluster disse:


> Dai eu não apostar em São Vicente, as minimas são sempre muito baixas comparativamente com a costa sul. Mas mesmo em relação às altas a máxima já alguma vez registada na madeira foi em Ponta de Sol (40) e Santo da Serra (40), são dados não oficiais apesar de tudo. O que eu tenho notado é que normalmente em São Vicente as altas são muito mais irregulares que em Ponta do Sol ou Funchal, mas quando aquece normalmente regista valores mais altos, nos outros dias é sempre inferior .



Sim exacto, São Vicente nem é de perto tão quente como maior parte da costa sul, mas tem esse aspecto engraçado. No inverno costuma ter blocos de dias com máximas bastante mais altas que no Funchal. E quando isso acontece pode tar 20-22ºC e nublado no Funchal e em São Vicente céu limpo e 24-26ºC, em pleno Inverno


----------



## Cluster (21 Mar 2013 às 23:07)

E depois tens Lisboa que neste mês de Março está com médias abaixo dos 12 (para já pelo menos).

Reparei ontem que nos boletins de 2010 para a Madeira eles calculavam a média da temperatura de outra maneira que nos de 2011 até à data. Provavelmente usavam média de 24 registos (um por hora) em vez de usarem (Tmax+ Tmin)/2 como nas mais recentes.

E portanto é difícil ter um ponto de referencia quando não há um standard.
Certamente pela média da segunda maneira a estação Lugar de Baixo cumpre ou muito perto da meta dos 17,8 ( > 64 F) do mês mais frio nos tempos em que correm (este ano acima dos 18,1). O que é engraçado é que as médias que eles usaram no estudo da Madeira, Canárias e Açores também usaram o cálculo mais simples. Por ultimo, se observarem o resumo diário das temperaturas em Portugal no site do IPMA eles claramente não usam a média mais simples. Onde é que ficamos?

Comparativamente com estações externas a Portugal, vê-se ai muitas estacões no estrangeiro que até são oficiais mas não cumprem muitas normas (e mesmo cá nem sempre são cumpridas). Normas que condicionam os valores ao não serem aplicadas.  Não há problema nenhum em ver o efeito da ilha de calor nas vilas/cidades mas depois não comparem alhos com bugalhos, pelo menos sem descontar os efeitos inerentes da estação em questão. Lembro-me de muitas situações como no sul de Creta na Grécia em que põe estações nos telhados ou em portos de cidades/vilas, às vezes por entidades com prestigio.

Apesar de tudo das imagens que tenho visto sobre as estações do IPMA na Madeira, pelo menos a relva entre outras coisas têm sido cumpridas. Ironicamente a ilha é constituída por basalto e por isso provavelmente até terá um clima natural ligeiramente mais quente em parte da costa sul sobre o basalto que nas condições standard (com relva). 

Conclusão: É preciso um standard mais preciso na definição do clima e na comparação dos mesmos.


----------



## Art-J (22 Mar 2013 às 15:06)

Cluster disse:


> E depois tens Lisboa que neste mês de Março está com médias abaixo dos 12 (para já pelo menos).
> 
> Reparei ontem que nos boletins de 2010 para a Madeira eles calculavam a média da temperatura de outra maneira que nos de 2011 até à data. Provavelmente usavam média de 24 registos (um por hora) em vez de usarem (Tmax+ Tmin)/2 como nas mais recentes.
> 
> ...



Nem mais. E o caso da Madeira é esse, a rocha basáltica acumula muito calor. Aliás, todos os terrenos agrícolas são assentes em muros de pedra basáltica emparelhada, o que cria um certo efeito de estufa. Quanto ao facto de se medir a média através de 24 fracções ou de (TMax+Tmin)/2 em alguns casos faz muita diferença. No continente onde podemos ter mínimas de 10ºC e umas horas mais tarde máximas de 35ºC, é importante ter em conta as 24 horas. Agora não sei qual dos dois métodos é standard. No caso da Madeira e Canárias talvez não faça muita diferença já que a diferença das máximas para as mínimas é pequena e a duração do dia/noite não seja tão marcada. Mas..


----------



## Cluster (24 Mar 2013 às 16:20)

É possível que esta noite tenha sido a noite com a mínima mais baixa para a estação do Lugar de Baixo, 13.0 C de mínima registada. Não tenho os dados aqui mas pelo menos em relação a Fevereiro este dia bateu o recorde anual de mínima para já.


----------



## Cluster (29 Mar 2013 às 23:59)

Supostamente o dia de amanhã vai ser o mais quente deste mês na Madeira, curiosamente Lugar de Baixo tem sido em regra geral mais frio que a estação do Funchal. É pena não existirem mais estações na costa do sul para vermos que valores mais altos vão ser registados

Ps: A estação da Madalena do Mar já regista 19,2 graus neste momento (00:00)


----------



## Art-J (31 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

Cluster disse:


> Supostamente o dia de amanhã vai ser o mais quente deste mês na Madeira, curiosamente Lugar de Baixo tem sido em regra geral mais frio que a estação do Funchal. É pena não existirem mais estações na costa do sul para vermos que valores mais altos vão ser registados
> 
> Ps: A estação da Madalena do Mar já regista 19,2 graus neste momento (00:00)



Parece que não passaram dos 22/23. Muita nebulosidade, não deu para aquecer.


----------



## Cluster (4 Abr 2013 às 00:02)

Não é muito comum o dia mais frio do ano ser já na primavera mas foi o que aconteceu hoje na Madeira. 

Lugar de Baixo registou uma mínima de 11,7 recorde anual para a estação (apesar de tudo foi só por 20 minutos, subiu 1,5 graus no espaço de mais ou menos 20 minutos). O que é interessante é que na estação do aeroporto foi de 13,3 na estação oficial do Funchal a mínima foi de 12,8 e na parte oeste (Lido) foi de 12.2. Aparentemente as zonas mais a este registaram valores mais altos. 

O que me leva a questionar outra vez se Lugar de Baixo é a estação do IPMA na Madeira mais abrigada (falando no geral). Por outro lado a estação do Funchal tem sido consideravelmente mais quente comparativamente com Lugar de Baixo mesmo no mês de Março. Poderão ser acasos e não a normalidade ou algo se passa com a estação.

Por outro lado o resto do País em geral tem estado com médias bastante mais baixas neste final de inverno, Lisboa esteve cerca de 2,5-3 graus abaixo da média. Enquanto que na Grécia que costuma ser mais fria que a peninsula ibérica tem sido bastante mais alto. O clima esta muito incerto.


----------



## Art-J (5 Abr 2013 às 12:26)

Isto foi na quarta-feira no Paúl do Mar (vi no facebook). E por estar de dia deve ter sido um dia frio.. não acredito que tivesse tado muito mais de 15ºC. Nesse dia deu granizo nas zonas altas do Funchal, mas no Funchal em si não.

Por outro lado, um ou dois dias antes no dia 31, a máxima em São Vicente (norte da ilha) chegou aos 27/28ºC.

Mas foi um caso excepcional, até porque lembro-me bem que nas zonas altas do Funchal haviam todos os Invernos muitos mais episódios com granizo e para quem estava no Funchal, a cobertura de neve nas serras era algo muito mais frequente. Na última década esses episódios até podem ter sido mais severos mas foram muito menores em frequência.


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2013 às 13:33)

Já vi cair pedras de granizo com mais de 30 graus. É certo que arrefeceu depois, mas também passado um bocado voltou a subir.

Recordo que o granizo também ocorre em países tropicais.

E sim, o Lugar de Baixo não é o local mais quente da Ilha principal da Madeira.


----------



## Cluster (5 Abr 2013 às 17:23)

Eu posso verificar os dados mas neste ano nas estações mais quentes da ilha não me lembro de ver máximas inferiores a 17. Por exemplo mesmo no dia das mínimas recordes na estação Lugar de Baixo a máxima foi acima de 18.


----------



## Cluster (5 Abr 2013 às 20:35)

Hoje de madrugada vou fazer dois quadros com as temperaturas médias ((Tmax+Tmin)/2) de Fevereiro e Março com os dados dos boletins diários que o IPMA fornece sobre a Madeira. Desta vez vou usar valores da estação do Funchal para comparar os 2 meses com a estação do Lugar de Baxo.


----------



## Art-J (8 Abr 2013 às 12:38)

Cluster disse:


> Hoje de madrugada vou fazer dois quadros com as temperaturas médias ((Tmax+Tmin)/2) de Fevereiro e Março com os dados dos boletins diários que o IPMA fornece sobre a Madeira. Desta vez vou usar valores da estação do Funchal para comparar os 2 meses com a estação do Lugar de Baxo.



Eu não sei se os boletins diários disponibilizam dados para a estação de São Vicente mas se for o caso e tiveres tempo podias fazer. Embora mais fria (noites bastante frescas), essa estação tem umas vagas com temperaturas máximas quase de Verão, em pleno Inverno


----------



## Cluster (8 Abr 2013 às 18:01)

Ok vou incluir S. Vicente


----------



## Cluster (10 Abr 2013 às 00:20)

A ver se quinta tenho tempo de acabar isto


----------



## Cluster (11 Abr 2013 às 17:28)

E aqui vão as médias para Fevereiro e Março:







É muito estranho o que aconteceu na estação Lugar de Baixo no mês de Março tendo em conta que as outras estações subiram todas de temperatura. Só nesta ultima semana é que Lugar de Baixo voltou a superar a estação do Funchal.

Quanto à estação de de S.Vicente realmente teve altas no mês de Março muito altas, falamos de uma média arredondada de 22! Não sei se isto é comum ou um fenómeno ocasional tendo em conta as de Fevereiro, de qualquer maneira é bastante interessante.

Vamos a ver Abril.

Ps: Apesar de tudo tendo em conta que estes são os meses mais frios (Janeiro foi mais quente) e supondo que realmente existem lugares na ilha mais quentes que na estação do Lugar de Baixo parece credível afirmar que esse local satisfaz as condições a nível de temperaturas para clima tropical nos tempos de hoje (pelo menos). A própria estação Lugar de Baixo parece satisfazer os requisitos no limite.


----------



## Art-J (11 Abr 2013 às 21:11)

Tamos a falar de um ano específico e aconteceu Março ser mais frio que Fevereiro nessa estação.

Mas alguns desses factores têm lógica. As mínimas em Março mais altas em média, já que pelo menos os dias são maiores e logo menos tempo até o nascer do sol quebrar a queda da temperatura que ocorre durante a noite.

Relativamente às máximas penso que tenha a haver com o facto de haver ou não nebulosidade. E devido aos ventos predominantes que tivemos, houve muitos dias em que São Vicente tinha céu limpo e do lado oposto isso já não aconteceu. Daí que por exemplo no dia 31 de Março, São Vicente registou 27,7ºC de máxima enquanto que no Lugar de Baixo e Funchal apenas 22ºC. 

Da mesma maneira que em Junho e parte de Julho os locais certos para ir à praia são quase sempre no norte da ilha, já que pelo menos a região do Funchal 5 em cada 7 dias terá o tal capacete em cima


----------



## Cluster (11 Abr 2013 às 23:47)

Sim de qualquer maneira tenho a ideia que a estação do Lugar de Baixo é cerca de meio grau mais quente que a do Funchal. E em qualquer mês deveria ser mais quente (em média pelo menos), por outro lado Março não foi mais frio, foi bastante mais quente para o Funchal e para  S. Vicente. Pode ter sido azar o resto da ilha a ficar mais quente e Lugar de Baixo mais frio e provavelmente foi o que aconteceu. Poderá ter existido algum problema com a estação, provavelmente não, mas não me parece impossível. O que mais me surpreende destes dados foi a média das máximas de S.Vicente para Março e mesmo as suas temperaturas médias.


----------



## Art-J (12 Abr 2013 às 10:50)

Provavelmente não se passa nada com a estação. Deve ter sido um acaso. A costa sudoeste regra geral tem menos nebulosidade que a costa sudeste (inclui o Funchal), os quadrantes de vento que por acaso tivemos em Março resultaram nisso. 

Mas já que a máxima média para o Lugar de Baixo foi de quase 22ºC em Fevereiro, se em Março tivéssemos tido vendos predominantemente de outro quadrante que não resultassem e tanta nebulosidade, podíamos ter visto já médias máximas na ordem dos 24 graus ou assim..


----------



## Cluster (22 Jul 2013 às 18:10)

Tenho andado a reparar nas várias estações do IPMA na Ilha da Madeira e reparei que neste ano as mínimas no mês de Junho e Julho têm sido bastante mais baixas do que no ano passado (ou mesmo por exemplo na época de 2002-2005). Perguntei-me a mim mesmo que lugar na Ilha poderia atingir as mínimas mais altas em média nos meses de verão. À partida teria de estar mais junto ao mar que as estações oficiais? Se calhar precisa de ter mais vento marítimo para ter mais influencia marítima? É engraçado verificar que as normais para o Funchal têm mínimas no verão mais baixas que a estação do Aeroporto da Madeira e a estação do Porto Santo, ambos locais mais ventosos na minha observação. Em relação à estação do Lugar de Baixo é mais difícil encontrar dados.


----------



## Art-J (27 Jul 2013 às 17:16)

Num certo local registei uma mínima absoluta de 23,2ºC nos últimos 10 dias.


----------



## Cluster (27 Jul 2013 às 23:57)

Podes ser mais especifico, em que local?=). Ja agora estou a falar de um sitio com condicoes "mais naturais" e não de ruemas, muito influenciadas pela ilha urbana. Se assim fosse para já escolhia a estaçºão do Lido


----------



## Art-J (31 Jul 2013 às 12:48)

Cluster disse:


> Podes ser mais especifico, em que local?=). Ja agora estou a falar de um sitio com condicoes "mais naturais" e não de ruemas, muito influenciadas pela ilha urbana. Se assim fosse para já escolhia a estaçºão do Lido



Jardim do Mar, não muito longe dum muro de pedra emparelhada..


----------



## Cluster (31 Jul 2013 às 15:14)

Jardim do Mar parece-me uma zona dentro dos parâmetros que defini, aquilo é muito influenciado pelo mar e tem pouca urbanização, qual é a tua opinião Art? Mesmo que baixe um grau abaixo disso é impressionante os valores que relatas. Se puderes tira fotos do local, agradecia. Eu daqui a uma semana vou para a Madeira e vou tentar fazer a minha própria pesquisa


----------



## Art-J (31 Jul 2013 às 16:39)

Cluster disse:


> Jardim do Mar parece-me uma zona dentro dos parâmetros que defini, aquilo é muito influenciado pelo mar e tem pouca urbanização, qual é a tua opinião Art? Mesmo que baixe um grau abaixo disso é impressionante os valores que relatas. Se puderes tira fotos do local, agradecia. Eu daqui a uma semana vou para a Madeira e vou tentar fazer a minha própria pesquisa



Pois, a água do mar está a 23-24ºC, portanto deve moderar e muito as temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## Cluster (24 Set 2014 às 02:16)

Já tinha falado no passado de coqueiros e os requerimentos de clima associados (mesmo em Miami de vez em quando morrem uns quando as temperaturas descem drasticamente). No ano passado tirei uma fotografia de um coqueiro no Funchal:







Para meu espanto este ano antes de sair da Madeira fui vê-lo, parece estar a comecar a dar frutos ainda no estado infantil!


----------



## Cluster (24 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Esqueci-me de mencionar o mais importante, isto porque se pensava que na Madeira não poderiam dar fruto.


----------



## Art-J (3 Out 2014 às 18:56)

A Madeira é o local mais a norte no planeta onde é possível existirem coqueiros.
No entanto nunca os vi a frutificarem na Madeira. Nunca chegam a passar disso como está aí na foto.

No entanto aqui um pouco mais a sul nas Canárias frutificam (embora não da mesma maneira que nas regiões mais perto do equador).
Penso que tenha a haver com o facto de ainda não haverem coqueiros plantados num local propício.. teriam de ser plantados numa praia (precisam de salinidade para frutificar) de areia vulcânica.


----------



## belem (4 Out 2014 às 00:50)

Cluster: Obrigado pelo acompanhamento! Será que irão começar a dar fruto? Vamos ver o que acontece.

Art-J: Obrigado (também) pelo testemunho! Há quanto tempo acompanhas o desenvolvimento dos coqueiros na Ilha da Madeira? Tal como tu, eu também acho que na Madeira existem locais melhores para o desenvolvimento destas palmeiras (não só a nível de solos, como a nível de temperatura, insolação, etc...).


----------



## Cluster (4 Out 2014 às 03:35)

O que eu tenho acompanhado é que em forums internacionais a malta mata-se para ter um coqueiro no jardim. Aprendi também que há varios tipos, este em particular é um anão (também tenho fotos dos jamaican talls lá na marina) o que o leva a ter características especiais alem do seu tronco ser muito mais pequeno. São os únicos que podem dar frutos sem intervenção de outros coqueiros (só precisa de si mesmo) e são os mais sensíveis ao frio (os altos aguentam melhor) e os mais resistentes a esta doença que afecta muitas palmeiras em Miami :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lethal_yellowing. Eu acho que o facto de ele não precisar doutros coqueiros explica um pouco eu ter visto esta palmeira a começar a dar (as outras muito possivelmente não foram polinizadas). Outra coisa que aprendi é que pelos vistos existem alguns no Porto Santo costa sul em jardins privados, sendo o recorde agora o Porto Santo caso se confirme. Para alem disso foi me mostrado alguns na Madalena do mar, Santa Cruz, Caniço.

Eu agora só vou ao Funchal no Natal, a única coisa que posso fazer é pedir a alguém que não se importe para de vez em quando ir lá e mostrar me o que se está a passar e rezar que ninguém tenha a brilhante ideia de tirar um possivel coco em crescimento. Se fosse um jamaican tall a dar já ninguém o roubava


----------



## camrov8 (4 Out 2014 às 15:04)

também ja estudei o assunto, ao que parece, necessitam de temperaturas médias de mínimas igual ou maior a  20ºc durante todo o ano e só frutificam ao fim de 20 anos, outra coisa muito importante é que eles gostam de uv elevados por isso só dão frutos numa banda de latitudes, apesar de certas espécies aguentarem frio quando adultos são famosas imagens de palma de Maiorca com coqueiros cobertos de neve


----------



## Cluster (4 Out 2014 às 15:41)

Boa tarde, Camrov, se houve coqueiros na palma de Maiorca deve ser confusão da fonte de informação (há muitas palmeiras semelhantes por exemplo o cocos plumosa não é um coqueiro) ou são levados para dentro no inverno (ou pelo menos têm ajuda térmica do homem para sobreviverem). Existe um forum internacional que discute basicamente só estes assuntos, não há coqueiros a crescerem na plataforma europeia, já fora fora da Europa em Chipre acabam por morrer, se não for nos primeiros 3 invernos vai ao quinto sem ajuda do homem. Maiorca tem extremos de temperaturas mínimas abaixo de Lisboa, se por acaso crescessem lá também aqui ou em faro o seria (os nossos invernos são tão quentes como Maiorca) mas não é possivel. Existe mesmo um sub-forum em espanhol que discute isto mesmo http://www.palmtalk.org/forum/index...oteros-mas-al-norte-hn-y-al-sur-hs-del-mundo/. Acho que ninguém melhor que eles sabe do que se passa no seu País

Em relação a extremos, existia um no sul da Califórnia mas morreu após 5 ou 6 anos e estava protegido numa parede. O consensos é que a Madeira é o sitio mais a norte onde eles realmente crescem e há relatos no Porto Santo em jardins privados.


----------



## belem (4 Out 2014 às 20:20)

Eu lembro-me de ver  fotografias tiradas (nas Ilhas Baleares) de palmeiras com neve, mas as palmeiras creio que eram do género Phoenix.

Eu já falei com um técnico espanhol e eles trabalham em vários aspetos, um dos quais é o enriquecimento dos solos nas praias (antes de porem lá estas palmeiras).


----------



## Cluster (5 Out 2014 às 04:44)

Outra coisa que me lembrei que se faz muito lá fora em espaços públicos é podar os coqueiros regularmente para não formarem frutos e cair na tola de alguém. É uma possibilidade tendo em conta a localização destes.


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2014 às 23:14)

ora bem... as palmeiras phoenix canariensis estão quase todas extintas no algarve... daí que experimentalmente se tenham plantado coqueiros.

http://www.postal.pt/2014/07/praca-de-tanger-troca-palmeiras-por-coqueiros/


----------



## Cluster (5 Out 2014 às 23:43)

Isso não são coqueiros isso são cocos plumosa, mais conhecida como palmeira Rainha.


----------



## Cluster (5 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Apesar de tudo ainda bem que começam a por palmeiras Rainhas, temos canariensis a mais e as Rainhas são muito bonitas. Na Madeira também têm a mania de encher tudo com canariensis, se eles começassem a por mais coqueiros acho que as zonas costeiras ganhavam muito mais apelo .


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 00:19)

ando com isto na cabeça... amanhã quero ir tirar fotos à maior palmeira que já vi... está ao lado do centro comercial em olhão. Deve ter talvez 20 metros.


----------



## Cluster (6 Out 2014 às 00:33)

Como assim Agreste achas que viste um cocos nucifera (o verdadeiro coqueiro) por ai?


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 00:45)

não, não... é outro tipo de palmeira, daquelas com ramos curtos só que é mesmo muito alta. Procura no google street view a rua josé fernandes dos santos em olhão...


----------



## Cluster (6 Out 2014 às 01:11)

Lol é gigante no campo grande em Lisboa também há umas gigantes mas não me parecem tão altas.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 11:30)

a foto do google street view é de 2009, portanto já deve ser 1 metro ou 2 mais alta nos 5 anos que passaram. Não faço ideia de quando foi plantada... antes existia ali ao lado esquerdo o antigo campo de futebol do olhanense. Não sei que espécie é esta.


----------



## kelinha (6 Out 2014 às 12:18)

Em Coimbra também há uma bem grandinha, na Rua do Brasil.
Não sei que altura terá, mas é mais alta que o prédio a que está encostada, que tem 5 andares.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2014 às 12:22)

Cluster disse:


> Lol é gigante no campo grande em Lisboa também há umas gigantes mas não me parecem tão altas.



As do Jardim Botânico de Lisboa, parecem ser da mesma espécie daquela que o Agreste falou de Olhão, e também têm uma altura considerável.






Imagem


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2014 às 12:37)

boas
Por aqui perto há duas bem grandes!


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 15:56)

Se alguém por aqui aparecer e puder batizar estas palmeiras... não sei de que espécie são. 

Não são espécies muito interessantes, não produzem sombra, não dão frutos comestíveis mas são quase sempre altíssimas, autênticos pára-raios.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 15:57)

e temos tido alguns vendavais... são resistentes ao vento.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 16:10)

Palmeira de cera, será?


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 16:22)

essas como estão perto do poste eléctrico devem ter mais de 20 metros.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Agreste disse:


> e temos tido alguns vendavais... são resistentes ao vento.


 
E são , todas as palmeiras estão preparadas para o vento, não esquecer que evoluíram em zonas com muitos ciclones e


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Agreste disse:


> Palmeira de cera, será?



Talvez sejam _Washingtonia robusta._



> *Flora: *
> - Colecção de palmeiras, agrupa mais de 40 espécies (Washingtonia robusta, Livistona australis, Phoenix, Chamaerops humilis, ...).


Fonte


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2014 às 20:14)

Agreste disse:


> essas como estão perto do poste eléctrico devem ter mais de 20 metros.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 23:49)

discordo João Paulo... cada secção do poste terá 5 metros. A linha estará no máximo a 25 metros. É o suficiente para desvanecer o campo eléctrico criado. 

A palmeira que julgo ser da espécie que o André apontou, não vai além dos 30 metros. Se calhar faz sentido do ponto de vista estrutural, o tronco é fino embora também seja flexível. Pensei que este tipo de palmeira tivesse altura maiores.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 23:54)

kelinha disse:


> Em Coimbra também há uma bem grandinha, na Rua do Brasil.
> Não sei que altura terá, mas é mais alta que o prédio a que está encostada, que tem 5 andares.



Kelinha... a tua foto não a vejo... a ligação não funciona.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2014 às 00:40)

Agreste disse:


> discordo João Paulo... cada secção do poste terá 5 metros. A linha estará no máximo a 25 metros. É o suficiente para desvanecer o campo eléctrico criado.
> 
> A palmeira que julgo ser da espécie que o André apontou, não vai além dos 30 metros. Se calhar faz sentido do ponto de vista estrutural, o tronco é fino embora também seja flexível. Pensei que este tipo de palmeira tivesse altura maiores.



Boas,
A minha referência para medir,  foi o poste de iluminação pública .
Andei na net a pesquisar e encontrei que poderiam ir de 8 a 12metros.
Então a partir daí fiz os cálculos .  Mas vendo melhor acho que tens razão , a palmeira não deve chegar nem aos 30m!  Obrigado pela correção


----------



## Cluster (7 Out 2014 às 01:01)

A palmeira gigante parece ser uma washington robusta como já foi aqui referido.


----------



## Art-J (6 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

O seguinte gráfico é da estação do IPMA no Lugar de Baixo na Ponta do sol. Não tamos em nenhuma vaga de calor como aconteceu em Outubro e é incrível como as temperaturas continuam constantes, em pleno novembro, com mínimas entre os 19ºC e os 20ºC e máximas entres os 26ºC e os 28ºC!


----------



## Zapiao (7 Nov 2014 às 02:05)

Bug?


----------



## Cluster (10 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Como assim Zapiao?


----------



## Zapiao (10 Nov 2014 às 01:48)

Se é alguma avaria dessa estação.


----------



## Cluster (10 Nov 2014 às 03:11)

Não me parece, as estações amadoras andam mais ou menos no mesmo padrão assim como as do IPMA no Funchal. Já se sabe que a estação da Ponta do Sol é mais quente que a do Funchal, mas as do Funchal também têm acompanhado a tendência. Não é por acaso que questionamos se há um micro clima tropical em alguma zona da ilha da Madeira, estes valores apesar de altos não é nada que não tenhamos visto noutros anos. 

Ps: Semana com bastantes testes a ver se depois partilho aqui algumas fotos que tirei numa zona com potencial a tropical (Fajã dos Padres.)


----------



## Cluster (17 Nov 2014 às 02:16)

Um amigo meu veio cá ao continente e trouxe-me uns updates do coqueiro anão e parece ter evoluído muito deste Setembro!.

Mas antes tenho uma possivel explicação(do que tenho lido) para não se verem frutos nos coqueiros da Madeira. Primeiro os anões não precisam de outros para se polinizarem (só há um anão na marina) como já tinha dito. Segundo, os coqueiros utilizam as energias das suas folhas velhas a morrer para se sustentarem(e os seus frutos), o pessoal da Madeira por algum motivo "depena" os coqueiros como se fossem uma galinha(mesmo quando as folhas estão bastante verdes) o que os torna menos elegantes também. O anão ainda é o que menos parecem cortar. Como exemplo mostro-vos aqui um dos coqueiros não anão que tirei em Setembro:






Facilmente conto três folhas cortadas...provavelmente tem mais.

Passando então ao anão para efeitos de comparação mosto as imagens recentes e as que tirei em Setembro:

Setembro:





Recentes:











Eu acho que isto prova que eles podem crescer não?

Já agora podem vê-lo aqui recentemente neste video 20:40 (menos zoom!), está muito mais bonito que os não anões devido a ter menos intervenção humana.

Ps: A ver se para o fim de semana finalmente arranjo tempo para vos dar mais novidades e também algumas fotos da Fajã dos padres


----------



## Art-J (19 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Sim a razão mais provável para os coqueiros não frutificarem na Madeira é não haver polinização. Na Marina do Funchal só existem aqueles e podem não ser suficientes.
Nas Canárias há avenidas inteiras cheias de coqueiros e talvez devido a número de exemplares no mesmo espaço isso aconteça.

Até porque a diferença de temperatura entre a Madeira e as Canárias é muito pouca e a Madeira tem a vantagem de ter mais humidade (o que deveria até ajudar).

Não sabia que o coqueiro anão não precisava de outros para se polinizar e esses aí tão com boa cara. Se tivessem nesse estado lá para Abril eu diria que teriam mais hipótese por apanharem o verão mas é uma questão de esperar para ver


----------



## Cluster (20 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Concordo. ainda é muito cedo para dizer mas há pelo menos uma diferença entre as duas fotografias, na primeira aquilo era só flores fêmeas simples nesta fase vê-se que já está em formação. Esperar que esta situação mais fria que se está a passar na Madeira (temperaturas mais baixas que as temperaturas médias de Fevereiro) acabe depressa também


----------



## Cluster (26 Nov 2014 às 03:02)

Cortesia dos forums internacionais aqui está um dos coqueiros do Porto Santo, com muito bom aspecto! Porto Santo consegue assim o(s) coqueiro(s) mais a norte do mundo onde aparentemente pode crescer sem calor artificial. Procurem junto à casa esquerda perto do mar :
https://www.360cities.net/image/miradouro-do-moinho-porto-santo-island-portugal#293.00,12.05,13.1

Esta zona deve ser mais quente que a do aeroporto na lha do Porto Santo só gostava que existissem estações fiáveis para o comprovar

Existem algumas fotos de coqueiros que não estão no marina do Funchal, se quiserem eu depois mostro.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Desculpa, mas não vejo nada.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

Suponho que seja este:


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2014 às 11:38)

Obrigado! Aqui apareceu tudo em branco, tenho que ver o que se passa.

PS: Belo exemplar!


----------



## Cluster (26 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

Sim é esse


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

Cluster,

Podes-me dizer, que espécie é o coqueiro anão que cresce na Madeira e que trouxeste para Lisboa? Está a dar-se bem por aí?
Será Cocos nucifera var Nana? 

Duas espécies que eu tenho interesse, que dão cocos comestíveis, e poderão dar-se bem nas zonas costeiras de Portugal são:
- Jubaea chilensis
- Parajubaea torallyi
(ambas toleram um pouco de frio e geadas fracas, ao contrário do coqueiro convencional)

Um abraço,


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

E onde já viram a crescer mangas e papaias, além de Lisboa e Sintra? Algum local mais a norte ou mais a interior?

Eu estou a pensar comprar um terreno no litoral português e queria crescer frutos tropicais. Se calhar até experimentarei crescer um coqueiro em estufa ou junto a um prédio, talvez com ajuda de manta térmica no inverno, possa sobreviver. Quanto tempo demoram a frutificar?

E tâmaras (date palms), a árvore frutifica em Portugal?


----------



## Art-J (29 Nov 2014 às 17:34)

Há zonas do litoral Português (as mais quentes no Inverno) onde um mangueiro, papaieira ou bananeira até podem "sobreviver" o Inverno se tiverem abrigados e se houver sorte nas temperaturas. Mas não frutificam bem e logo a qualidade é de fugir. A exposição solar e temperaturas no inverno simplesmente não são suficientes.

Até as árvores de clima subtropical da América do Sul e Central como a anona e a abacate, que são plantados no sul de Espanha e aparecem nas prateleiras dos supermercados nacionais não têm o mínimo de qualidade e a única razão pela qual se vende é devido ao facto do consumidor nunca ter provado uma abacate ou anona devidamente frutificada.

Como exemplo, as temperaturas médias de inverno no Funchal são uns 5-6ºC superiores às do litoral Algarvio e mesmo assim há frutos como o mango e a papaia que são produzidos quase exclusivamente em locais ainda mais quentes que o Funchal.

Quanto às tâmaras não deve haver grande problema, as variedades que existem em Marrocos devem adaptar-se bem a Portugal já que a nível de temperaturas é parecido, excepto a exposição solar no Inverno que devido à latitude é maior em Marrocos que em Portugal continental.


----------



## Cluster (29 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

Boa tarde Irpsit, não tenho nenhum coqueiro em Lisboa e duvido que alguma espécie cresça no continente pelo menos de maneira sustentável por longos anos. Digo isto porque até em San Diego Califórnia com temperaturas médias mais altas que a ilha de Santa Maria (nos meses mais frios) os coqueiros que lá crescem contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão e acabam sempre por morrer mais tarde ou mais cedo, talvez não nos primeiros 5 anos com muita sorte mas acabam sempre por desaparecer sem intervenção directa humana para os aquecer nos dias mais rigorosos. Acho que era um projecto interessante mas ninguém na Europa consegue crescer coqueiros de forma natural(que eu tenha visto), quando muito em jardins privados com algum tipo de protecção para os dias mais frios. Estou a falar de tentativas como em Creta ou Chipre onde já vi muitas tentativas falhadas.

O problema do coqueiro não é só as geadas e até é possivel que algumas espécies aguentem um pouco de geadas se forem muito breves, o problema é que eles precisam de temperaturas máximas muito elevadas também. Era engraçado alguém tentar no melhor mico-clima do continente e até temos fama de sermos a parte continental da Europa com os Invernos mais quentes. Nesse sentido Lisboa tem registos de temperaturas mínimas mais altas que Faro, por outro lado as temperaturas máximas são mais baixas.

Finalmente essas espécies que referiste não são coqueiros e parecem se muito diferentes se reparares. Coqueiros são sempre cocos nucifera, existem muitas variedades de coqueiros e todos eles fenomenais, mas esses que referiste não o são. As duas espécies que referiste podem-se adaptar ao continente facilmente, conseguem tolerar muito bem o nosso frio.

Quanto às mangas já vi aqui no forum alguém a ter algum sucesso com as suas plantações no continente, é uma questão de alguém te responder melhor que eu que sítios são mais propícios 

edit: parece que o Art já respondeu


----------



## irpsit (15 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas.

Eu penso que além dos exemplos óbvios da Madeira e dos Açores, em Portugal continental, creio que será o litoral do Algarve e talvez Lisboa que terão o clima com mínimas mais altas e quase ausência de geadas(obviamente não se pode dizer que isso seja um microclima tropical, mas poderá possibilitar o crescimento de algumas dessas espécies). 

E além do Algarve e Lisboa? Que outros microclimas com pouca geadas existem? Algures no litoral Alentejano? Sintra? Mais a norte ao longo da beira litoral? E no interior centro e sul, que zonas / microclimas terão geadas mais suaves?


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2014 às 15:36)

Eu em Lisboa (Santa Maria de Belém), consegui obter bananas muito boas.
As bananeiras que maior parte das pessoas vêm em Lisboa, dão bananas que precisam de ser cozinhadas para se poderem comer, por isso é que muita gente diz que as bananas que crescem na região não dão para comer.
É um erro que dá azo a muita confusão.
As bananeiras que eu tinha em casa eram estas: http://geia-deusaterra.blogspot.pt/2010/04/musas.html

Esta variedade dá bananas que não precisam de ser cozinhadas. Também em Belém, consegui obter 2 frutificações por ano de um maracujeiro que se tornou gigante.

Também obti abacates de um abacateiro grande (os abacateiros são algo frequentes localmente).

No mesmo bairro vi uma papaeira enorme (com um tronco impressionante) a dar papaias. Mangueiras a dar mangas era ligeiramente mais comum. Algumas davam mangas bonitas, mas levavam algum tempo a dar.
Anoneiras também cresciam e também as vi frutificar.

Frutos da costela de adão eram comuns.

Tamareiras crescem e frutificam cá.







Nesta foto as 3 palmeiras mais altas são tamareiras e já as vi frutificar algumas vezes.


Contudo ainda temos que contar com vários aspetos: Existem diferentes microclimas na região, e nem todas as partes são amenas o suficiente para estas espécies crescerem e frutificarem. Anos com meteorologias diferentes dão origem a resultados diferentes. Se em zonas bem tropicais há por vezes maus anos agrícolas, não esperem que fora dos trópicos, seja melhor. Nem todos os solos são adequados para o crescimento de frutos tropicais em P. continental. A variedade das cultivares, por vezes, pode fazer toda a diferença, pois há variedades que toleram melhor as nossas condições que outras.

Por curiosidade, a Estremadura é uma região que permitiu a sobrevivência local de um tipo de floresta subtropical, que com as sucessivas glaciações, foi perdendo o numero de espécies e reduzindo de área, até apenas subsistir em vales abrigados, relativamente perto do mar. Alguns cientistas indicaram apenas esta zona, como a única (Europa continental) onde o loureiro terá sobrevivido à ultima grande Idade do Gelo. Hoje em dia, esta floresta localmente, está quase extinta e apenas quase sempre, de forma degradada. Na Arrábida, parte desta floresta terciária também sobreviveu, mas igualmente de forma restrita,  ainda que sobretudo devido à estrutura dos solos, fortemente calcáreos e pouco propícios à retenção de água e humidade nas camadas superiores.
Fora destas zonas também existem resquícios deste tipo de floresta subtropical, mas são também cada vez mais raros.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Dez 2014 às 19:22)

o fruto deve é ser mirrado, já vi na zona da Andaluzia e com fruto e estavam bons


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2014 às 20:49)

No Algarve, existem até explorações agricolas que produzem mangas (na região de Silves, por exemplo) de forma comercial (algo que nunca pensei possivel na Europa continental). Algumas árvores jovens davam mangas tão grandes (vi eu), que tinham que pôr suportes de madeira à volta das árvores para o peso dos frutos não partir os ramos.

Mas além de mangas, o Algarve produz uma infinidade de outros frutos tropicais. 

Eu acho que a maior parte desta fruta, é consumida localmente.


----------



## Art-J (17 Dez 2014 às 20:25)

O caso do Algarve é parecido ao do sul de Espanha. Existe plantação de alguns frutos subtropicais e tropicais mas a frutificação não é a adequada.
Na Madeira por exemplo as bananeiras são plantadas regra geral até à quota de 200 a 300mt de altitude no máximo e não é que não produzam bananas acima dessa quota, mas não frutificam bem durante todo o ano e a qualidade sofre muito.
No caso da papaieiras, até nas zonas mais quentes da ilha a qualidade no período de dezembro a abril não é boa. Razão pela qual muitos produtores metem as papaieiras dentro de estufas.
Os mangos também não são plantados a quotas altas porque a qualidade fica a perder muito. Nas prateleiras dos supermercados portugueses aparecem mangos. Eu garanto que aquilo não são mangos: são o fruto do mango colhido extremamente verde para poder ser transportado durante semanas até à Europa sem apodrecer. A "frutificação" que ocorre nessas circunstâncias nada tem a haver com o produto verdadeiro.

Da região de Lisboa nunca provei nada, mas já provei anonas, abacates e mangos produzidos localmente no Algarve e embora seja opinião pessoal, eram frutos que na Madeira seriam deitados fora (normalmente para animais de consumo doméstico como galinhas e porcos) porque "não vingaram"


----------



## belem (17 Dez 2014 às 22:23)

A frutificação até nem pode ser a mais adequada/regular se compararmos com a da Madeira, por exemplo (aliás a minha participação nem foi nesse sentido), mas a verdade é que as plantas chegam a produzir frutos, dadas certas circunstâncias. Se me perguntarem se repetiria as minhas experiências, diria que sim, sem pensar duas vezes. As alegrias foram imensas em comparação com os obstáculos. No meu quintal até tinha cana de açucar, que também sempre cresceu (e se reproduziu) sem qualquer problema, apenas com a diferença que no inverno o desenvolvimento era mais lento. Nunca tive despesas de maior.
Agora se calhar não terei é a mesma liberdade (ainda que com muito mais espaço), na escolha das espécies, pois minha zona de ação atual, fica perto de Óbidos.

Eu até mudei um bocado, pois já nem sou tanto destas inovações e agora sou antes mais amigo do tradicional, que penso que importa preservar (desde que seja lucrativo), mas não vejo grande problema em ter estas plantas a produzir para usufruto caseiro ou apenas por piada.

Contudo compreendo perfeitamente, quem pretenda optar comercialmente por uma novidade e produzir algo diferente.

PS: Curiosamente, no Algarve até existe a opção de inscrever o nosso pomar, como produção de frutos tropicais e existem também inclusivamente os apoios comunitários devidos para a produção vários tipos de frutos tropicais (no Algarve).


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2014 às 18:48)

na Andaluzia existiram muitas plantações de açúcar mas não tiveram força contra o importado de países que recebem subsídios da UE para produzir barato


----------



## Art-J (5 Abr 2015 às 22:18)

Dei com isto agora por acaso. É um relatório anual do IPMA (2014), neste caso relativamente à estação do Lugar de Baixo na Ponta do Sol (40mt altitude).

2014 foi um ano típico na ilha relativamente aos normais climatológicos e é engraçado ver que a média anual para esta estação foi de 20,8 ºC.
O incrível é que esta temperatura média anual é praticamente idêntica às médias anuais de Gran Canaria, Caracas (Venezuela) e Brasília.


----------



## belem (8 Abr 2015 às 14:26)

Eu lembro-me que havia um mapa do IM, com a distribuição das temperaturas médias anuais (1960-1990) para a Ilha da Madeira (tentei recuperá-lo através dos tópicos de discussão aqui do forum, mas o image shack apagou as imagens, porque deixei de o usar), e haviam alguns locais, mais quentes que a Ponta do Sol. Este mapa, eventualmente, também foi feito a partir de cálculos, mas parece-me bem conseguido e realista. As zonas mais quentes, da Ilha principal, andavam entre 20 e 21 graus, de média anual, para este periodo de tempo (1960-1990). Funchal sei que subiu cerca de 1 grau de média anual desde então. Não sei se o mesmo se tem passado nas zonas mais quentes da Ilha. Penso que para obter respostas concretas, só mesmo com medições nos locais mais apropriados. Mas parece-me que a zona da Fajã dos Padres, é um dos locais mais quentes da ilha principal.

PS: Se alguém tiver acesso ao mapa de que falo, agradeço que o coloque aqui neste tópico.


----------



## Cluster (8 Mai 2015 às 01:09)

Só vi agora as novidades, realmente é impressionante Art e nem foi um ano "excepcional" nesse sentido.

Belem, quem me dera ver esse mapa. Isto vale o que vale, mas quando tive na ultima vez na Madeira, neste Fevereiro, o carro marcava mais (0.5 graus ou mais) em várias zonas da Madalena (zonas costeiras) do que na estrada costeira correspondente no Lugar de Baixo. Este fenómeno sucedeu-se várias vezes. Estas minhas observações ocorreram naqueles dias em que a ilha foi afectada pela frente fria (Funchal com máximas de 17 apenas) e lembro-me do carro chegar sempre aos 20+ na Madalena nesses mesmos dias. Coincidência ou não aqui fica o meu relato. As pessoas da ilha acham que a Madalena do Mar tem as melhores bananas da ilha.

Já agora tenho que vos informar que quando lá estive reparei que podaram o coqueiro anão incluindo a inflorescência comparem com o post #128:





Portanto sim, isto é a mais provável razão de não vermos cocos maduros na ilha, aliado ao facto de eles estarem todos com alguns sinais de seca (os coqueiros estão habituados a precipitações mais semelhantes ao norte da ilha, para eles a costa sul não é o desejável neste sentido) e alguns deles parecem ter pouca terra.

Aproveito para mostrar umas fotos de uns coqueiros privados no Paul do Mar (zona sudoeste):










Também estes estão podados, de qualquer maneira têm muito bom aspecto e estão bastante saudáveis o que é óptimo sendo Fevereiro o mês mais frio. Se os donos quiserem ponho a minha mão no fogo que estes exemplares podem dar cocos maduros, nota-se que são regados


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2015 às 15:56)

Interessante o teu testemunho, Cluster.

Pelo menos a Madalena do Mar, deverá ser um dos locais mais quentes da Ilha.


Em relação aos coqueiros, também convém haver espaço para as raízes se desenvolverem:







Coqueiro (C. nucifera) na marina do Funchal.

As plantas dificilmente conseguirão um crescimento ótimo nestas condições.


----------



## Art-J (24 Mai 2015 às 14:03)

Na Madeira só não há muitos coqueiros bonitos porque pouca gente os planta e grande parte dos que foram plantados não estão em solo adequado nem levam água adequada.

Na costa sul do Brasil, por exemplo no Estado de Santa Catarina vemos coqueiro lindíssimos e nos entanto têm temperaturas de inverno inferiores à Madeira:






Este lugar tem o seguinte clima:




Um inverno mais longo que a Madeira com máximas 1ºC inferiores ao Funchal e mínimas 3ºC inferiores ao Funchal. E ainda levam com frentes frias vindas da argentina com temperaturas a baixarem para bem perto dos 0ºC.

Dito isto, dá para ter coqueiros lindíssimos até a 300 ou 400 metros de altitude na costa sul.


----------



## Cluster (3 Jul 2015 às 17:14)

Eu sempre ouvi dizer que a estação oficial do Funchal mudou de localização a certo ponto alguém sabe mais sobre isso? Já não sei onde li isso, mas acho que foi aqui no forum?


----------



## Cluster (3 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

Isto não tem lógica nenhuma!






e depois dizem isto:





A verdade é queo Funchal/Madeira não está nas normais 1961-1990 no wmo: ftp://ftp.atdd.noaa.gov/pub/GCOS/WMO-Normals/RA-VI/PO/

Isto tudo me leva a crer que realmente aconteceu qualquer coisa em 1970 e a estação mudou de alguma forma, e que realmente a primeira imagem é que corresponde à realidade do funcionamento da estação nas novas condições.

Mais um erro só pode ser:





Mínima no Funchal 6,4  parece frio demais principalmente se a estação for a supostamente "nova"? E depois a data é em 2007 onde a temperatura mínima absoluta desse ano (pelo menos no aeroporto) foi de 12? Nada bate certo, aliás os recordes para as normais de 71-2000 e de 81-2010 dão como 7,4 para o Funchal.


----------



## Cluster (3 Jul 2015 às 18:08)

Já agora isto é um pouco offtopic, mas gostaria de arranjar um termómetro com alguma fiabilidade (eu sei que é complicado anular as radiações que um radiation shield oferece). Vou dar umas voltas pela ilha este Agosto e gostaria de medir alguns dados na ilha, nada muito cientifico mas para ficar com a ideia, estou interessado em "testar" alguns lugares quentes da ilha, tanto de noite como de dia, se tiver algum tempo. Agradecia


----------



## Cluster (4 Jul 2015 às 05:12)

No fundo estou curioso com esta história toda em saber se as temperaturas mínimas do Funchal também não são as mais altas. O que tenho reparado é que a estação no Porto Moniz a norte parece ser a estação com as mínimas mais altas! Será a proximidade ao mar? Só posso imaginar que uma estação a Sul/Sudoeste tenha mínimas ainda mais altas com a protecção adicional do maciço central. O ART-J já me tinha dito que nas suas observações constatou que zonas como o Jardim do Mar aparentam ter mínimas significativamente mais altas que a estação do observatório. Olhando só para os dados das estações do IPMA, a estação a norte parece estar a ganhar.


----------



## Art-J (4 Jul 2015 às 12:49)

Sim parece que nos últimos dias o Porto Moniz tem tido as mínimas mais altas mas pode bem ser um acaso.
Não sei ao certo mas penso que se a estação tiver relativamente perto do mar é bem possível acontecer já que parece que a temperatura da água está agora um pouco mais quente lá do que na costa sudeste e como é uma zona menos calma, as massas de ar vindas do mar podem proporcionar mínimas mais altas que nas zonas mais abrigadas.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jul 2015 às 19:33)

Art-J disse:


> O caso do Algarve é parecido ao do sul de Espanha. Existe plantação de alguns frutos subtropicais e tropicais mas a frutificação não é a adequada.
> Na Madeira por exemplo as bananeiras são plantadas regra geral até à quota de 200 a 300mt de altitude no máximo e não é que não produzam bananas acima dessa quota, mas não frutificam bem durante todo o ano e a qualidade sofre muito.
> No caso da papaieiras, até nas zonas mais quentes da ilha a qualidade no período de dezembro a abril não é boa. Razão pela qual muitos produtores metem as papaieiras dentro de estufas.
> Os mangos também não são plantados a quotas altas porque a qualidade fica a perder muito. Nas prateleiras dos supermercados portugueses aparecem mangos. Eu garanto que aquilo não são mangos: são o fruto do mango colhido extremamente verde para poder ser transportado durante semanas até à Europa sem apodrecer. A "frutificação" que ocorre nessas circunstâncias nada tem a haver com o produto verdadeiro.
> ...



Boas

Descobri esta discussão agora e vou só deixar um pouco  da experiência/conhecimento que tenho sobre o assunto relativamente ao Algarve.

Relativamente a abacates e goiabas, no Algarve produz-se com bastante qualidade e diria muitas vezes melhor do que o que  compramos vindo do outro lado do Atlântico dos locais de origem. Outras frutas que tive a oportunidade de provar com bastante qualidade e produzidas no Algarve foi  maracujá e bananas.

De resto faço aqui um resumo:

*Abacateiro* - existem cultivares muito bem adaptadas em particular ao clima do litoral Algarvio que inclusive toleram geadas moderadas e produzem com boa qualidade praticamente todos os anos.

*Goiaba -* planta mais sensível que na generalidade dos anos funciona como planta de folha caduca durante o Inverno mas que rebenta vigorosamente na primavera sem afectar a produção. As podas certas adubação e rega ajudam-na a resistir. Normalmente de 5 em 5 anos há uma geada que afecta significativamente queimando muito ramos mas acaba sempre por rebentar (produção afectada nesses anos). Pode ser mantida como arbusto ou deixar crescer em árvore e aí resiste melhor ao frio.

*Bananeira - *produção sempre bastante irregular e não tenho a certeza mas penso que existem variedades mais bem adaptadas que outras. Para resistir bem tem de ser colocada bem abrigada de Norte por edificações ou outras árvores (as edificações tem um efeito sempre mais protector talvez por conservarem o calor). Em estufa conseguem-se boas produções.

*Maracujá -* planta também bastante sensível e mais uma vez tem de se ter atenção ao local escolhido. Talvez por ser uma trepadeira, logo mais frágil resista menos  ainda assim tem a vantagem de  rapidamente se poder obter uma nova planta pronta a produzir após nova plantação. Já comi Maracujás "Algarvios" muito bons sem dúvida melhores que uns que comprei a 4 euros/kg vindos do Brasil.

*Papaia -*  já conheci uma bem grande e que produzia bons frutos (tamanho) num quintal no interior de Loulé. Nunca provei os frutos para saber se eram efectivamente de boa qualidade. O proprietário acabou por corta-la não sei se por ter ficado bastante débil devido à última grande geada, se por outro motivo. Fora da protecção e calor gerado por uma cidade parece ser uma planta impossível de se aguentar por muito tempo no nosso clima.

*Mangueira - *já vi mangueiras carregadas e com frutos de bom tamanho no entanto também é muito sensível ao nosso clima. Um ano forte de geada e a árvore acaba por morrer. Mesmo em anos pouco frios não é garantida a produção e qualidade. Em estufa parece ser uma boa opção.

*Anona ou Graviola -*  a árvore resiste bem ao nosso clima e faz-se bem grande. Já provei anonas bem doces e outras nem tanto. A produção essa é irregular não sei porque razão( é uma árvore cujo ciclo não conheço muito bem ) pois a árvore até se mostra bem tolerante à geada (caules e folhas).
Em todo o caso haverá algum factor que justifique a sua irregularidade, talvez a polinização, não sei. Planta que requer também protecção/abrigo dos ventos de Norte.

*Pitangueira - *árvore originaria do Brasil e não muito comum, ainda, por nossas terras. Conheço alguns exemplares na região de Faro que produzem bem e Pitangas bem doces (uma delícia). Convêm abriga-las dos ventos de norte.

*Feijôa-  *Boa produção e parece bem adaptada ao clima Algarvio. É uma planta subtropical originária do sul do Brasil. Diz que precisa de algum frio para poder frutificar talvez por isso dê-se bem no nosso clima.

Agora resta-nos também seguir a evolução do nosso clima. Ainda não é certo que estamos a ficar com um clima no geral mais quente. Eu diria que sim e às vezes parece que se nota nas produções destas culturas "forasteiras"  mas também pode ser só impressão e apenas o facto de investirmos mais tempo e conhecimento nelas. Uma coisa parece certa temos clima para uma boa produção de algumas destas culturas que enumerei acima.


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2015 às 00:25)

Estou convencido que muito também tem haver com o tipo de solo. Já ouvi falar de Mangueiras que resistiram a temperaturas pouco abaixo dos 0, mas por períodos breves. 

Em relação à Madeira, acho que alguns sítios como a Fajã dos Padres ou Madalena (se tivessem Mangueiras) devem produzir boa banana o ano todo e já experimentei as suas mangas, deliciosas. Nunca experimentei a Papaia/Mangão de lá mas vou experimentar este ano se tiver oportunidade. Já vos mostro algumas fotos mais à frente.


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2015 às 00:45)

Art em relação a essas mínimas do Porto Moniz, eu tenho notado, é durante o inverno também. Eu percebo que possa haver mais algum vento, por outro lado não sei como sítios como a Fajã dos Padres e Madalena ou Jardim/Paúl não podem ter ainda mínimas mais altas. Alem de estarem mais abrigados dos ventos mais frescos, não existe muito espaço entra as suas escarpas e o mar, logo deveriam ter mínimas muito altas numa espécie de "estufa de mar", o que provavelmente seria realidade se tivéssemos lá umas estações como aquela vez que fizeste a experiência no Jardim do Mar de uns dias (com pelo menos 1/2 graus acima do Funchal se me recordo bem) ali mesmo perto do mar. Eu no ano passado em Setembro fui dar um mergulho às 22 da noite para o Jardim do Mar... quando sai pensei que ia ter frio...posso te dizer que tinha mais calor do que aqui em Lisboa em muitos dias de verão com nortada. Aquela rocha/pequena escarpa ao pé do cais estava uma torrada e aquilo estava bem quentinho lá fora

Já agora tens alguma noção daquela estação do Funchal (se realmente sempre foi a mesma ou houve realmente uma mudança a certo ponto?) e todas as incoerências que apresentei? Vou partir do principio que a nova estação deve ter sido uma realidade fundamentando com mais um dado estranho, supostamente as médias para o Funchal são de 19 para o período de 71-2000, como é que isso passou para os 19,6 para o período 81-2010, nunca vi um sitio a aquecer tanto em dez anos (tendo em conta também o factor da média ser espalhada num período de 30 anos), alguma coisa se passou. Supostamente Ponta do Sol passou de 19,4 em* 61-1990 para 19,7 em 71-2010* valores que me parecem mais dentro do normal.


----------



## Art-J (9 Jul 2015 às 15:39)

Realmente é estranho. É pena não haverem dados para os normais climatológicos para todas as estações. Aí daria para ver se é coincidência ou não.

Esperemos que algum dia instalem alguma estação nas fajãs da costa sudoeste. Se houvesse tenho um palpite que veríamos mínimas médias de 15-15.5ºC em Janeiro e Fevereiro e de 21.5ºC-22ºC em Agosto e Setembro.

Mas uma coisa é certa, as temperaturas subiram bastante na ilha nos últimos 20-30 anos. E se olharmos para os gráficos de acompanhamento do climas para o Funchal nos últimos anos vemos principalmente um aumento significativo das temperaturas mínimas em relação aos normais.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 22:34)

Cluster disse:


> Já agora tens alguma noção daquela estação do Funchal (se realmente sempre foi a mesma ou houve realmente uma mudança a certo ponto?) e todas as incoerências que apresentei? Vou partir do principio que a nova estação deve ter sido uma realidade fundamentando com mais um dado estranho, supostamente as médias para o Funchal são de 19 para o período de 71-2000, como é que isso passou para os 19,6 para o período 81-2010,





Art-J disse:


> Realmente é estranho. É pena não haverem dados para os normais climatológicos para todas as estações. Aí daria para ver se é coincidência ou não.
> 
> Esperemos que algum dia instalem alguma estação nas fajãs da costa sudoeste. Se houvesse tenho um palpite que veríamos mínimas médias de 15-15.5ºC em Janeiro e Fevereiro e de 21.5ºC-22ºC em Agosto e Setembro.
> 
> Mas uma coisa é certa, as temperaturas subiram bastante na ilha nos últimos 20-30 anos. E se olharmos para os gráficos de acompanhamento do climas para o Funchal nos últimos anos vemos principalmente um aumento significativo das temperaturas mínimas em relação aos normais.



Para ajudar ficam aqui as Normais do Funchal 1931-60:











E o pequeno resumo do funcionamento da estação, inserido na publicação daquelas Normais:


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2015 às 00:40)

Muito obrigado Storm, não me parece que possamos confiar muito nesses valores antigos, mas é interessante saber valores sobre essa estação e onde se localizava, assim como a mudança da estação de sitio. De qualquer maneira muitas duvidas mantém-se, a rua dos Louros não é a rua do Lazareto onde se encontra a actual, é claro que o sitio de louros se calhar engloba esta ultima. A outra coisa que não bate certo é a não inclusão das normais na wmo(61-90 ou outra qualquer), as grandes discrepâncias das normais 71-2000 e 81-2010 (*teríamos de ter 21 graus de  temperatura média!* nos últimos 10 anos(2001-2010) para compensar os outros 20 (incluídos na normal de 71-2000)), o facto de mencionarem que a estação entrou em funcionamento em 70 até à data (normais 71-2000) e depois desde 47 até à data. Nada bate certo. Suponho que no mínimo tenham mudado de equipamento a certo ponto e isso possa ter influenciados os resultados um pouco, em relação aos valores mais antigos, mas mesmo assim é de estranhar.


Por acaso não tens do Porto Santo e do Lugar de baixo? Obrigado. Seria interessante ver as normais mais antigas dessas estações.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2015 às 07:51)

Cluster disse:


> não me parece que possamos confiar muito nesses valores antigos



Pelo contrário, muito trabalho, tempo e esforço humano de observadores meteorologistas e de verificação dos dados era investido na época antes das estações automáticas. Atenção que essa ideia moderna de que as observações antigas não eram fiáveis está completamente errada. A mudança de equipamento não influencia os resultados. O que influencia é a alteração das condições ambientais da região onde está inserida a estação e o eventual reposicionamento da estação. É uma zona urbana que evoluiu imenso ao longo dos anos, já para não falar da evolução do coberto vegetal das encostas vertentes para a zona do Funchal. E porque razão não pode haver variaçao e evolução climática?

Nestas Normais a única estação do arquipélago da Madeira que figura é o Funchal.

Porto Santo terá iniciado o funcionamento em 1940; o aeroporto da ilha só em 1961.

Lugar de Baixo iniciou em 1942. 

Além do Funchal, de que há observações desde 1873, não há outras estações com séries de registos contínuas antes de 1937. Arieiro e Santana, desde 1937, Santo da Serra 1938 e Queimadas 1939  são as únicas antes de 1942. Esta informação recolhi-a de um estudo da precipitação, é preciso verificar se em relação ás temperaturas não haverá valores anteriores mas em princípio quando a estação era instalada pelo menos estes parâmetros eram observados. Só nos postos udométricos é que se observava apenas a precipitação, não era o caso destas estações.

Oportunamente vou limpar a poeira ao arquivo e pôr mais informação. nomeadamente Normais 1901-1930, 1921-1950, e julgo que também 1941-1970 que perfazem a cobertura completa do século passado.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2015 às 16:54)

É difícil acreditar numa mínima de 4,4 graus principalmente tendo em conta a sua localização antiga, perto do mar (teríamos o quê cerca de 2 graus para Santa Maria/S .Miguel?! se houvessem séries igualmente antigas). A estação nova está numa zona menos desenvolvida que a antiga, longe do centro, a maior altitude (embora relativamente perto do mar são cerca de mais 50 metros de altitude de diferença para a antiga) e diria com bom arejamento, dentro do possivel, o que lhe deveria conferir mínimas extremas mais baixas (o que não é o caso). O IPMA considera como temperatura extrema para o Funchal 6,4 (o qual já acho estranho, mas passa) e não essa de 4,4. Quando estou a falar de maior fiabilidade estou a referir-me a instrumentos mais calibrados etc, mas isto é o meu senso comum, não sou minimamente especialista, acredito no que tu dizes, mas também já ouvi algumas vezes no forum que valores antigos são muitas vezes descartados, (por exemplo os 50 graus ou lá o que foi na Amareleja salvo erro). É de notar que fora esse 4,4 considerando todos os outros meses o valor mais baixo é 8,5!. Na nova estação por outro lado existem valores muito próximos da mínima recorde de 7,4 (também em Fevereiro) tanto para os meses de Janeiro como Dezembro e Março. Dai duvidar desse 4,4. Fora esse valor suspeito, como podes ver, mesmo numa série que começou há quase 100 anos a estação apresentava extremos de temperatura mínima recorde com valores mais altos que a actual e temperaturas médias tão altas como a série de 61-90!

A verdade é que o próprio IPMA não considerou esse valor nos extremos, por outro lado eles não são muito coerentes e é como te digo um aumento de 0,6 graus de média entre 71-2010 e 81-2010, não bate certo (diria até impossível sem terem mudado de localização, calibrações ou qualquer coisa ficou mal registada na serie 71-2000, nem mesmo o Lugar do Baixo conseguiria médias regulares próximas de 21 ( eram necessários quase 21 graus de uma forma muito grosseira, considerando que todas as décadas foram regulares) para compensar os 19 graus da série de 71-2010 para os 19,6 da série 81-2010). Também já ouvi dizer que muitas das máximas registadas diariamente na estação não eram muitas vezes incluídas, levando assim a valores mais baixos que os registos reais. Isso foi um membro do forum que observou, agora onde li isso já não consigo precisar. 

Seria muito interessante ver também as médias e extremos mais antigos para o Porto Santo e Lugar de Baixo. Algo que nunca vi (nunca vi as series 61-90 do Lugar de Baixo e Porto Santo, nem os seus extremos em qualquer uma das séries). 

Mais uma vez obrigado pela tua contribuição.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2015 às 19:37)

Mais confusão
Um estudo do clima da madeira encontrado aqui:http://www.sra.pt/files/PDF/Destaques/Brochura CLIMAAT_II_MadeiraFINAL.pdf usando supostamente dados do IM para as normais 61-90





Aqui vemos duas coisas, supostamente Porto Santo tinha 18,4 de média com cerca de 0,3 graus de Média inferior à estação do Funchal. Uma das coisas que não bate certo é eles dizerem que Funchal chegou a 6,4 de mínima enquanto que Porto Santo chegou aos 7,4 e depois mostram gráficos que dizem exactamente o contrário. Poderão se ter enganado nos gráficos ou trocaram os valores do Funchal com Porto Santo, se trocaram os valores: Funchal tem mínima de 7,4 (o que é o valor exacto que vemos nas normais de 71-2000 e 81-2010 no site do IPMA para o Funchal) e Porto Santo 6,4. Por outro lado se consideramos a outra teoria (enganaram-se a fazer os gráficos), na parte dos extremos absolutos no site do IPMA para o Funchal eles referem os tais 6,4 (mas data de 2007? como digo incoerências...) , sendo assim a temperatura mínima extrema do Porto Santo registada seria 7,4. Parece-me improvável tendo em conta a estação a 100 metros de altitude, mais longe do mar e sem a cordilheira central da ilha da Madeira para a proteger.

Agora vejam a diferença de valores mais recentes de uma tese com dados do IM:http://digituma.uma.pt/bitstream/10400.13/41/1/DoutoramentoJ. Carlos Magro Esteves.pdf




A série é muito limitada (2002-2005), mas aconselho-vos a ir ao tutiempo ou outro site qualquer que tenha registado os valores para o Porto Santo e verão que realmente a diferença entre a estação do Porto Santo para a "nova" do Funchal é muito mais que 0,3-0,4! (não obstante estes* valores médios aqui apresentados não são o standard (max + min)/2,* se fizerem as contas as diferenças mantém-se).

Houve um estudo climático em que o IM fez uma pareceria com o AEMET e mostram as diferenças entre as estações nas normais de 71-2000:






Conclusão: alguma coisa se passou com a estação do observatório recentemente (normais de 71 versus 81), tudo aponta que a mínima dessa "nova" estação seja 7,4.


----------



## Art-J (6 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

Estava no site do IPMA e reparei numa funcionalidade curiosa que nunca tinha visto antes: previsão à hora para várias localidades da Madeira. É novo? Que modelos usam para prever parâmetros como temperatura e nebulosidade numa orografia como esta?


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2017 às 21:40)

Então quem andará na frente, Selvagens ou Ponta do Sol?

Seria curioso, saber em que parte da ilha, a estação das Ilhas Selvagens, está instalada.

Eu acredito que as Selvagens vão surpreender mais pela baixa precipitação.

Ponta do Sol, poderá até ser ligeiramente mais quente em média que as Selvagens, ainda que fique fora das zonas mais quentes da ilha principal da Madeira.

Para já a melhor candidata, na minha opinião, (pela sua posição geográfica) é a Fajã dos Padres.
Mas se calhar, tal se deve ao meu conhecimento, provavelmente algo limitado, sobre os locais mais quentes da Ilha.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2017 às 13:51)

belem disse:


> Então quem andará na frente, Selvagens ou Ponta do Sol?
> 
> Seria curioso, saber em que parte da ilha, a estação das Ilhas Selvagens, está instalada.
> 
> ...



A EMA das Selvagens está no telhado deste edifício.


----------



## Art-J (15 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

@belem  Ponta So Sol, sem grande dúvida. As Selvagens embora fiquem uns 250km mais a sul, têm muito mais influência marítima ou seja, as temperaturas diurnas não atingem valores tão altos como numa ilha maior como a Madeira, e também não têm uma cordilheira a proteger dos ventos vindos de nordeste.

Quanto à Ponta do Sol, fica aqui o gráfico de temperaturas e precipitação de 2016:




No gráfico dá para ver bem aquela característica peculiar do clima da Madeira e das Canárias que é o verão muito tardio, com Outubro a registar temperaturas médias idênticas a Junho. Este ano também marcou bem uma característica típica que é a época de aluviões em Outubro, ou seja no fim do verão e não no inverno, como acontece nos climas mediterrânicos.
Podemos também ver que todos os meses do ano as temperaturas médias são superiores a 64F (17.7ºC), que define os climas tropicais.
Relativamente à média anual e comparativamente com outras cidades fica um pouco a cima da média para Caracas (Venezuela), 2ºC a baixo da média para o Mindelo (Cabo Verde) e cerca de 2.5ºC a baixo da média anual do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2017 às 12:32)

Obrigado, pela informação!

Tens alguma ideia de valores da precipitação medidos até agora nas Ilhas Selvagens?

Uma estação na Fajã dos Padres também vinha mesmo a calhar!


----------



## Brasao (11 Mai 2017 às 01:38)

As pessoas estão totalmente erradas as árvores de pêras abacate dão bem em Portugal em Lisboa Oeiras etc.. tenho uma que dá pêras de quilo quando maduras têm uma tonalidade de roxo e verde, no posto de abastecimento de gasolina na abóbora em s.domigos de Rana essas são mais pequenas mas dá bastante tb e em vários quintais como as anoneiras o meu vizinho tem uma que até caiem para o chão.


----------



## Brasao (11 Mai 2017 às 01:41)

Apesar de serem árvores que passam despercebidas.


----------



## Brasao (11 Mai 2017 às 01:56)

Aqui entre Sintra Cascais tenho visto mais de 30 árvores de pêra abacates carregadas e tenho uma que dá pêras de kilo na abóbora em s.domigos de Rana uma grade árvore por trás do posto de combustível mas com frutos mais pequenos têm haver com a qualidade porque há várias e anonas a mesma coisa.


----------



## Cluster (7 Set 2017 às 19:59)

Olá a todos já faz algum tempo que venho aqui (espero tornar me mais activo outra vez!). Antes do mais obrigado a todos pelas novas informações.

Em relação aos abacates, sem dúvida, temos uma quinta em Alquerubim perto de Águeda, e a árvore da abacates e muito bons,apesar de tudo este ano com as geadas queimou toda, deve recuperar mas não conto que de nada no próximo ano.

Art-J obrigado pela compilação tenho poucas dúvidas que a estação de Lugar de Baixo já ande em torno dos 17,8 (tropicais 64 F) no mês mais frio conforme os teus dados mostram! Já agora como tem estado a estação este ano, tenho notado que o verão foi mais frio, pelo menos comparativamente à estação do observatório do Funchal.

Em relação às selvagens, é verdade o que se tem dito. Até as temperaturas mínimas (pelo menos em Agosto/Setembro) não parecem ser mais altas!

Uma observação não muito cientifica que quero reportar:
No outro dia fui à Madalena do Mar e por volta das 3 da tarde deixei o termómetro do lidl debaixo da sombra duma árvore na marginal. O asfalto da marginal debaixo da árvore não estava aquecido e o dia estava meio nublado, para ajudar contra radiações usei ainda um chapéu de palha para proteger o termómetro. Após vários minutos o termómetro estabilizou nos 29,7, fui tomar uma bebida num bar junto à marginal, e quando voltei perto das 3 estava nos 30.1!








Nota, o relógio do termómetro actualizou se sozinho pelas horas europeias.
Quando testei o termómetro à sombra no bar junto à marginal também obtive cerca de 30.1. Mais tarde quando fui ver ao IPMA Lugar de Baixo estava a *"apenas" 26* às 3 da tarde desse dia. Posso confirmar que o carro marcava também mais na Madalena que na estrada do Lugar de Baixo, se bem que não teve todo o tempo do mundo para estabilizar apesar de tudo foi o suficiente para por 1,5 graus a mais em cima.

Fotos da Madalena que tirei no verão










À noite quando fui jantar perto da igreja da Madalena do Mar pus o termómetro em cima da mesa e às 11 marcava 24,2, no IPMA a estação no Funchal estava em 22,4 ou qq coisa e a do Lugar de Baixo acho que estava nos 22.
Este restaurante fica perto de uma ribeira pelo que podia estar ainda mais quente noutras zonas.

Para acabar mostro-vos aqui um tesourinho!

Os primeiros coqueiros que consigo reportar com coqueiros Maduros (um dos dois coqueiros tinha frutos maduros) situados no Paul do Mar!





























Eram cocos muito grandes a fotografia não faz justiça!

De qualquer maneira é uma das zonas candidata a tropical, e conseguem facilmente ver as montanhas atrás a cozer o clima ali. De qualquer maneira a razão por termos coso maduros aqui é provavelmente o facto de estarem mais bem tratados (privados), com rega e apesar de estarem podados, estão muito menos que os outros.


PS:É engraçado que mesmo no verão O Paul do Mar, Madalena do Mar e muitas outras zonas da costa sudoeste têm cascatas activas.


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2017 às 00:53)

Fantásticos esses coqueiros! 
Já  tinha visto um tópico aqui no fórum com fotos de coqueiros em Porto Santo... há coqueiros no Funchal, já o vi, mas pelos vistos não dão fruto.
Coqueiros com fruto na Madeira é impressionante, alem de serem provavelmente os coqueiros mais longe do equador do mundo, devem também ser e de longe os coqueiros que frutificam mais longe do equador do Planeta.
Vou utilizar uma foto num artigo para o BestWeather


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2017 às 04:18)

stormy disse:


> Fantásticos esses coqueiros!
> Já  tinha visto um tópico aqui no fórum com fotos de coqueiros em Porto Santo... há coqueiros no Funchal, já o vi, mas pelos vistos não dão fruto.
> Coqueiros com fruto na Madeira é impressionante, alem de serem provavelmente os coqueiros mais longe do equador do mundo, devem também ser e de longe os coqueiros que frutificam mais longe do equador do Planeta.
> Vou utilizar uma foto num artigo para o BestWeather


Já agora tenta participar mais cá , o pessoal sente a falta das tuas análises. E parabéns pelo BW, está uma página fantástica.


----------



## belem (19 Out 2021 às 18:26)

Cluster disse:


> Olá a todos já faz algum tempo que venho aqui (espero tornar me mais activo outra vez!). Antes do mais obrigado a todos pelas novas informações.
> 
> Em relação aos abacates, sem dúvida, temos uma quinta em Alquerubim perto de Águeda, e a árvore da abacates e muito bons,apesar de tudo este ano com as geadas queimou toda, deve recuperar mas não conto que de nada no próximo ano.
> 
> ...


Fotos espetaculares, obrigado!


----------



## Wolfmad (12 Dez 2021 às 18:59)

Olá a todos , sou novo neste fórum.

Criei outro tópico sobre as médias de temperatura da Madeira para tentar averiguar se havia ou não um clima tropical na ilha, não tinha visto que já havia este já feito . Gostava de contribuir à conversa com observações minhas.

É provável que haja um micro-clima de transição para um clima tropical com estação seca no verão (As) nas zonas mais abrigadas da costa sul madeirense. Tenho acompanhado os dados diários nos boletins do IPMA estes últimos 4 anos e até consegui juntar as médias de temperatura do Funchal (na zona do Lido) em 2019. Como podem ver, esse ano foi bem tropical com médias nos meses mais frios acima dos 18 graus. 




No entanto, não se pode descrever o clima de uma área baseando-nos num único ano, por isso, tentei procurar as médias mais recentes de 30 anos de algumas estações do Sul. Visitei o site da _infoclimat_, e reparei que eles já tinham as médias (provisórias) para o período 1991-2020 dos dados da estação oficial do Funchal (a antiga a 58 metros) com a temperatura média calculada de forma tradicional como em muitos países (Tmax+tmin)/2 :






Também tive acesso às temperaturas da estação do Funchal (58m) até 2018 que podem descarregar nas séries longas do site oficial do IPMA:  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/series.longas/list.jsp 
Adicionei as médias dos anos de 2019 e 2020 que eu recolhi com os boletins diários e a monitorização diária no site do IPMA (https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitoriza.dia/) e apresento-vos aqui as médias do Funchal (58m) para o período 1991-2020: 




Como curiosidade, também calculei as médias para o período mais recente 2000-2020 e podemos constatar um aumento de temperaturas certamente devido às mudanças climáticas:




Embora se trate de dados não oficiais sujeitos a alguns erros, reparamos que as temperaturas médias dos meses mais frios estão a menos de 1 grau para que o (micro)clima seja considerado como tropical, neste caso tropical _As_ (segundo a classificação de Köppen-Geiger) com chuvas concentradas no "inverno" (se é que podemos chamar de inverno). Também sabemos que há áreas mais quentes do que o Funchal no sudoeste da ilha e até mesmo na própria cidade, nomeadamente toda a zona costeira desde o Paúl do Mar até a zona do Lido no Funchal cuja estação tem tido temperaturas médias no inverno mais altas de cerca de 0.5-1 grau do que a estação aos 58 m. Estas zonas podem já ter atingido os tais 18 graus nos meses mais frios, e se não tiverem, é provável que os atinjam num futuro próximo.

No outro lado do Atlântico, as ilhas Bermudas já passaram de um clima subtropical húmido _Cfa _para um clima tropical _Af _com pluviosidade constante ao longo do ano, ao contrário da zona costeira madeirense. Creio que estamos a assistir ao mesmo fenómeno na ilha da Madeira cujo clima costeiro occidental está em transição entre um clima mediterrânico de verão quente e seco _Csa _e um clima tropical _As _de estação seca de maio a outubro. De facto, associar-se-ia mais facilmente a flora cultivada nessa região (papaia, manga, banana, cana de áçucar, e até mesmo coqueiros) com um clima tropical do que com um clima mediterrânico. Portanto estou convencido que temos na Madeira um clima tropical ou prestes a tornar-se tropical!​


----------



## Wolfmad (15 Dez 2021 às 23:00)

Também aproveito para partilhar uma proposta aproximativa minha de mapa climático madeirense segundo a classificação de Köppen-Geiger:

Azul = Clima tropical com estação seca _As_
Amarelo = Clima mediterrânico de verão quente _Csa_
Verde = Clima mediterrânico de verão ameno _Csb_
Verde amarelado = Clima mediterrânico de verão frio _Csc_
Cor de laranja = Clima semiárido quente _BSh 



_

Só faltam as ilhas Selvagens que têm um clima árido _BWh_.


----------

